# 4 plants flowering over 100 colas!!!



## snutter (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, i just left the flower room. We have 4 plants a little more than 1 month in to flowering. We counted on average 25 colas per plant. We have about 100 colas total, that could be easily seen. I LOVE DWC!!! 

Is there any others of you getting this kind of growth? Or even better? I would love to hear about it and even see a pic or two.

I attached a couple pics. The first one is pre-flowering and the other two are 1 month in to flower. I hope you like. 

Take it easy all. And as always, happy huge harvests to you!!!


----------



## bundahblogger (Dec 12, 2009)

nice dude rep+


----------



## snutter (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you very much. I was hoping more people would reply to this thread, so your reply is quite appreciated!


----------



## emmaegdy (Dec 12, 2009)

very nice dude rep!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Happy Harvest to you as well snutter.

Your plants are the nicest I have seen in about a week or so. They look great.
Last year I FIMed a plant where she had 23 tops. Her yeild was 7.5 oz.
 I do beleive good sir that you will have beaten my record.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 12, 2009)

man that is awesome.. any pictures of your set up.. possibly your buckets?


----------



## haikubutthead (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks nice. Could you explain your setup a little bit. TIA.


----------



## snutter (Dec 13, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Happy Harvest to you as well snutter.
> 
> Your plants are the nicest I have seen in about a week or so. They look great.
> Last year I FIMed a plant where she had 23 tops. Her yeild was 7.5 oz.
> I do beleive good sir that you will have beaten my record.


I'll keep everyone posted. I think that I will do well this harvest.



razoredge said:


> man that is awesome.. any pictures of your set up.. possibly your buckets?


I will send you a PM about how I grow.



haikubutthead said:


> Looks nice. Could you explain your setup a little bit. TIA.


No problem. I will PM you on how I do what I do.


----------



## howhighru (Dec 13, 2009)

those are some awesome baby girls you got there plus rep to ya..


----------



## snutter (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's a thread I posted a little while back on how I build my DWC reservoirs and the nutes I use:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/272015-how-build-easy-dwc-reservoir.html

I hope this helps out... High times to all!!!


----------



## straw (Dec 13, 2009)

two thumps up whens the harvest party +rep


----------



## hardroc (Dec 13, 2009)

hey budz, looking very nice and healthy, is that lst or super cropping?
I'm doing my first lst, I have a mother I'm doing it to and plus 4 seeds, my mother has pretty close to 20 bud sites and is still vegin'. Was wondering if you could take a peek at my journal and tell me how it's going. Your input would be greatly appreciated.
Subscribed
keep it green


----------



## snutter (Dec 13, 2009)

hardroc said:


> hey budz, looking very nice and healthy, is that lst or super cropping?
> I'm doing my first lst, I have a mother I'm doing it to and plus 4 seeds, my mother has pretty close to 20 bud sites and is still vegin'. Was wondering if you could take a peek at my journal and tell me how it's going. Your input would be greatly appreciated.
> Subscribed
> keep it green



It's neither lst or super cropping. This is how my girls grow straight from clone. Sometimes I will bend a top over to promote lower growth, but I hardly even do that. I grow DWC hydro. I use the Lucas Formula, a little bit of super thrive, and a dash of epsom salt during flower.. And most importantly I keep my pH levels under control ALWAYS!!! That's it. Simple Simple.  Thanks for stopping by, I'm glad you like. I'll go check your journal out now.

-S


----------



## hardroc (Dec 13, 2009)

yea man those are some killer plants jelouse as hell
+ rep


----------



## snutter (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the +reps everyone! I appreciate it. And I'm glad to see that you like what I'm doing here.  I'll update the thread after another week or so with updated pics of my beautiful flowering girls.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 14, 2009)

Sweet, will be patiantly waiting
keep it green bro


----------



## cheshirez (Dec 14, 2009)

Is it just the strain the makes it grow like that without topping?


----------



## snutter (Dec 14, 2009)

cheshirez said:


> Is it just the strain the makes it grow like that without topping?


I believe it's the bad assness of the grower...hehehe.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 14, 2009)

snutter said:


> I believe it's the bad assness of the grower...hehehe.


LOL nice nice


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2009)

snutter said:


> I believe it's the bad assness of the grower...hehehe.


Keep in mind this success is partially due to each plant having a 400w light. 1 plant, 400 watts is a lot of photosynthesis power. 

Props to you though, you'll probably get more off those 2 plants then I get off my 6...but sadly, I can only handle a single 400w in my space.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 14, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Keep in mind this success is partially due to each plant having a 1000w light. 1 plant, 1000 watts is a lot of photosynthesis power.
> 
> Props to you though, you'll probably get more off those 2 plants then I get off my 6...but sadly, I can only handle a 400w in my space.


same here, I'm in a closet and man it's hard enough to keep the temps down with a 400


----------



## snutter (Dec 14, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Keep in mind this success is partially due to each plant having a 1000w light. 1 plant, 1000 watts is a lot of photosynthesis power.
> 
> Props to you though, you'll probably get more off those 2 plants then I get off my 6...but sadly, I can only handle a 400w in my space.


Actually, I don't have any 1000W lights....Not sure where you got that...

*I have 4 plants in the flower room, and each one of them has a 400W HPS light on them. 4 plants, 4 lights, all 400W HPS.  I veg under two 400W metal halide's. 
*
I actually believe that my success is because I take care to make sure I give my plants what they need and nothing more. I don't get crazy with extra nutes, or oddball ideas like adding molasses and things like that that I've read about people doing...

I use the Lucas Formula. I use a little bit of super thrive, and some Epsom salt during flowering. I make sure that my pH levels stay constant at 5.3 to 5.6 never above or below. Keeping your pH levels correct is so very important. I can't stress that to hydro growers enough...  And just plain old attention to details like keeping them pruned, making sure that my temps are perfect (day and night cycles), that I'm getting good fresh air intake, and humidity level never out of control, etc. etc... This sort of care will always help with a succesful grow...


----------



## snutter (Dec 14, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Keep in mind this success is partially due to each plant having a 1000w light. 1 plant, 1000 watts is a lot of photosynthesis power.
> 
> Props to you though, you'll probably get more off those 2 plants then I get off my 6...but sadly, I can only handle a 400w in my space.


So now that you know that like you, I am using 400W HPS lights, what do you think??  Pretty cool, huh?

What type of system do you run, someguy? bubbleponics, aeroponics, DWC, or something else? I assume you are a hydro grower since you're visiting the hydro threads. I'd really like to hear what you have going on. In fact, I'll check out your profile after I submit this reply. I hope that you have pics of your girls. I'm sure they are beautiful! I'll go check now. 

PS
I also believe that some of my success lies in the fact that I grow DWC hydro. I believe this to be a very kick ass way to grow!  I've seen the benefits of it personally now, and I just can't argue with the results. Done correctly, it's amazing!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2009)

snutter said:


> So now that you know that like you, I am using 400W HPS lights, what do you think??  Pretty cool, huh?
> 
> What type of system do you run, someguy? bubbleponics, aeroponics, DWC, or something else? I assume you are a hydro grower since you're visiting the hydro threads. I'd really like to hear what you have going on. In fact, I'll check out your profile after I submit this reply. I hope that you have pics of your girls. I'm sure they are beautiful! I'll go check now.
> 
> ...


I'm flood & drain. Power outages scare the shit out of me! DWC/NFT/Aero are all in trouble with even a short 8-12 hour outage. Do you veg 24/0 like the other bubbleheads?


----------



## hardroc (Dec 14, 2009)

snutter said:


> So now that you know that like you, I am using 400W HPS lights, what do you think??  Pretty cool, huh?
> 
> What type of system do you run, someguy? bubbleponics, aeroponics, DWC, or something else? I assume you are a hydro grower since you're visiting the hydro threads. I'd really like to hear what you have going on. In fact, I'll check out your profile after I submit this reply. I hope that you have pics of your girls. I'm sure they are beautiful! I'll go check now.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!! 400 watts? REALLY? fuck man you really give me hope, I just bought this 400 I"m using now, my other grows were cfl and mh. Can't wait to see the results from this. After the chop you gotta put up wet and dry weight for me k?


----------



## snutter (Dec 15, 2009)

hardroc said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!! 400 watts? REALLY? fuck man you really give me hope, I just bought this 400 I"m using now, my other grows were cfl and mh. Can't wait to see the results from this. After the chop you gotta put up wet and dry weight for me k?


yeah man, 400W'er for each plant. I think you're going to be quite happy with your new light!

I will definitely be keeping this post updated with pics of how the grow progresses with pictures. And I post total final weight, plus amount of weight per plant...

Here's a couple pics I took tonight. you can see me behind two of the 4 plants if you look close. Of course I took out my face and painted one in. hahahah.


----------



## snutter (Dec 15, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm flood & drain. Power outages scare the shit out of me! DWC/NFT/Aero are all in trouble with even a short 8-12 hour outage. Do you veg 24/0 like the other bubbleheads?



I have a back up generator in case of power outages. I also have battery packs that will run my air pumps, so I don't worry about that too much. Plus, our power outages usually don't last for more than a few hours around here, and aren't that common...

I do veg 24 hours a day. I'm considering trying 20/4. I'm beginning to believe that there is something to allowing your plants a short rest period each night. I want to do a little more reading on the subject before I decide to try it though. I never blindly try anything...

Also, I'm not a bubblehead. DWC is different from bubbleponics.  I'm a DWC_head. hahah.

I've seen some pretty cool flood and drain systems on here. I do like the flood and drain set up, it's pretty cool.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 15, 2009)

You should try adding some Molases there you lil Oddball (snutter) lol.
When I first tryed it I was blown away. Never stoped useing it from that point on.
It's good once a week in veg 1tbl per gal, feeds the microrganism in the soil. And in flower it gives extra carbs for the buds, plus it has pottasium, magnisium, and no salt if useing blackstrap. 
 In 12/12 I give 2 tbls per gallon per feeding as soon as they flower, and my bud size went up 15-20% no smell, no taste, just fatter buds. I use it all the way till I break out the axe. Gives them something to eat after the flush.


----------



## snutter (Dec 15, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> You should try adding some Molases there you lil Oddball lol.
> When I first tryed it I was blown away. Never stoped useing it from that point on.
> It's good once a week in veg 1tbl per gal, feeds the microrganism in the soil. And in flower it gives extra carbs for the buds, plus it has pottasium, magnisium, and no salt if useing blackstrap.
> In 12/12 I give 2 tbls per gallon per feeding as soon as they flower, and my bud size went up 15-20% no smell, no taste, just fatter buds. I use it all the way till I break out the axe. Gives them something to eat after the flush.


Hahah. too funny!

But, you say you add molasses to your SOIL to feed microorganisms. I grow hydro. I don't see how adding molasses in to my hydro system to do anything but cause problems...


----------



## hardroc (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the pics budz, looking sweet. This is one of the best lst's I've seen. One question though....you don't clear out a bunch of the lower vegitation before 12/12 and again 2 weeks later? I heard that it's good to get air under the canopy. I was just wondering if you did that and it grew back or you left it? Either way whatever you're doing WORKS! lol


----------



## eric.cartman (Dec 15, 2009)

wow looks great keeps us posted sweet


----------



## snutter (Dec 15, 2009)

hardroc said:


> Thanks for the pics budz, looking sweet. This is one of the best lst's I've seen. One question though....you don't clear out a bunch of the lower vegitation before 12/12 and again 2 weeks later? I heard that it's good to get air under the canopy. I was just wondering if you did that and it grew back or you left it? Either way whatever you're doing WORKS! lol


 I don't do lst (takes up too much time, and the benefits aren't worth the time. In fact, I don't think I'd see any real benefits for the time it takes vs. what I'm doing). Basically, this is how they end up from clones. 

yeah, I don't really like lollipoping my plants. I pretty much just let the lower growth drop off as it wants to naturally. I do remove some of the lower growth so that a good amount of air can get through down there. I have 2 fans in the flower room, they're just not in any of the pics I've taken. Glad to hear you dig my grow dude!!!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 15, 2009)

snutter said:


> I don't do lst (takes up too much time, and the benefits aren't worth the time. In fact, I don't think I'd see any real benefits for the time it takes vs. what I'm doing). Basically, this is how they end up from clones.
> 
> yeah, I don't really like lollipoping my plants. I pretty much just let the lower growth drop off as it wants to naturally. I do remove some of the lower growth so that a good amount of air can get through down there. I have 2 fans in the flower room, they're just not in any of the pics I've taken. Glad to hear you dig my grow dude!!!


For sure budz, really nice looking plants man, sorry I keep thinking you're doing lst, cause of ALL THE COLAS!!!!!!!!!!! lol

+rep man


----------



## mrcl0wn (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, You guys all make it so complicated. I just take snippings about 5-6" long from a coat hanger, bend the end to make a hook. and when my clone is small, i bend over the top, putting the hook just below the top node and put my hangar hook in the soil to stay. I keep training that first top sideways, until it hits the side of pot, and let it grow up. Well the point of doing this is that the under branches of the plant start to think they are the top bud since they are receiving so much light.

And well, the "underbranches" start to grow straight up as if they were the top, and then I simply repeat. I get my hooked coat hanger, and i bend over and train the direction i want that new branch to go. I end up with about 10 coat hangers in each pot. The resutls .. well, see for yourself, i get plants this big every single time in a months time. 

Bending over makes it SO SO much easier to take clones from, and then of course, gives you the 10-12 top colas/branches that you want. It doesn't hurt that plant at all like topping does.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 15, 2009)

mrcl0wn said:


> Well, You guys all make it so complicated. I just take snippings about 5-6" long from a coat hanger, bend the end to make a hook. and when my clone is small, i bend over the top, putting the hook just below the top node and put my hangar hook in the soil to stay. I keep training that first top sideways, until it hits the side of pot, and let it grow up. Well the point of doing this is that the under branches of the plant start to think they are the top bud since they are receiving so much light.
> 
> And well, the "underbranches" start to grow straight up as if they were the top, and then I simply repeat. I get my hooked coat hanger, and i bend over and train the direction i want that new branch to go. I end up with about 10 coat hangers in each pot. The resutls .. well, see for yourself, i get plants this big every single time in a months time.
> 
> Bending over makes it SO SO much easier to take clones from, and then of course, gives you the 10-12 top colas/branches that you want. It doesn't hurt that plant at all like topping does.


 
yea nice..........I know how to lst, it's the best way, I think. Check out my journal.... but he don't do lst, his just grow that way and I just keep thinking it's an lst grow, cause that's what I do


----------



## snutter (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello Mr. Clown,

Yeah, 10-12 colas is nice. I have over 30 colas per plant. And I don't do lst or super crop. I take a clone and let it grow. I get this many tops without doing shit pretty much...So not complicated at all. Read our previous posts and you'll see why I think I get good results. I don't feel like typing it all in again.

Your plants look great, dude. I'm glad you get good results the way you're doing it. That's very cool!  the only thing I notice about them is that the leaves seem to curl down a bit. Mine stand almost straight up. As if they're reaching for the lights as hard as they can. A definite sign of excellent health! heheh.


----------



## mrcl0wn (Dec 16, 2009)

snutter said:


> Hello Mr. Clown,
> 
> Yeah, 10-12 colas is nice. I have over 30 colas per plant. And I don't do lst or super crop. I take a clone and let it grow. I get this many tops without doing shit pretty much...So not complicated at all. Read our previous posts and you'll see why I think I get good results. I don't feel like typing it all in again.
> 
> Your plants look great, dude. I'm glad you get good results the way you're doing it. That's very cool!  the only thing I notice about them is that the leaves seem to curl down a bit. Mine stand almost straight up. As if they're reaching for the lights as hard as they can. A definite sign of excellent health! heheh.


well thats crazy you get 30 colas from not bending it over, or setting up something to focus light on other branches... I've never came across any strain that grows into a bush like that from clone. I believe you though, lol, you have pics to prove it.

And .. the leaves move A LOT, from the pointing up, to pointing down position during flowering. Oh and before i took the pic , I just got done spraying each leaf down with water .. thats probably why they look so "droopy"


----------



## jflo (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow your plants look SOOO healthy! Your use of space is ideal. Very interested to see yield results...question: how long did you veg them before starting 12/12? didn't see that info in thread...sorry if I just missed it.


----------



## snutter (Dec 16, 2009)

jflo said:


> Wow your plants look SOOO healthy! Your use of space is ideal. Very interested to see yield results...question: how long did you veg them before starting 12/12? didn't see that info in thread...sorry if I just missed it.


 I can't wait to see yield results either. That's gonna be cool day!!! And I will make sure to post what ever that number is!!!

I actually didn't say how long I veg'd. I let my girls veg for about 2 months, and then switched to flower mode.

I don't think I will veg this long every time now. I see that I will be able to get a good yield of weed with less of a veg time, and I'm ok with that. however, I am super stoked to be growing these monsters! It's a lot of fun!!!! heheheh.


----------



## snutter (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's a new pic that I took tonight. this is looking down the line of 3 of the 4 plants, on the backside. I just love the beautiful dark green healthyness of girls.  It really almost looks like a SOG grow, but it's not...

-S


----------



## hardroc (Dec 16, 2009)

snutter said:


> Here's a new pic that I took tonight. this is looking down the line of 3 of the 4 plants, on the backside. I just love the beautiful dark green healthyness of girls.  It really almost looks like a SOG grow, but it's not...
> 
> -S[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## jflo (Dec 17, 2009)

hardroc said:


> snutter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a new pic that I took tonight. this is looking down the line of 3 of the 4 plants, on the backside. I just love the beautiful dark green healthyness of girls.  It really almost looks like a SOG grow, but it's not...
> ...


----------



## snutter (Dec 17, 2009)

jflo said:


> hardroc said:
> 
> 
> > snutter said:
> ...


----------



## snutter (Dec 17, 2009)

Time for a few more pics. today is week 5 of flowering. I'm getting really excited. Harvest time is just a few short weeks away. Hell yeah!!!

I'll try to get some better close ups of the buds that are forming tonight. What's cool is they are still stretching, and haven't yet started to put on true bud mass. I can't wait to see how much mass will be added to these already enormous and very long colas. I have 4 or 5 colas that I know will be at least an ounce just by themselves....and that's just too cool. Now I'm all excited. Time for a doob and some tunes. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking better than ever, keep it up man.
I just uploaded some pics of mine, check 'em out if ya got time


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 17, 2009)

snutter said:


> Hahah. too funny!
> 
> But, you say you add molasses to your SOIL to feed microorganisms. I grow hydro. I don't see how adding molasses in to my hydro system to do anything but cause problems...


  Oh so sorry not paying attention.  Yes molases would be bad for hydro.



snutter said:


> Here's a new pic that I took tonight. this is looking down the line of 3 of the 4 plants, on the backside. I just love the beautiful dark green healthyness of girls.  It really almost looks like a SOG grow, but it's not...
> 
> -S


 Dam nice grow snutter, but becareful I see a Grizzly bear in the back ground


----------



## snutter (Dec 17, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Oh so sorry not paying attention.  Yes molases would be bad for hydro.
> 
> 
> Dam nice grow snutter, but becareful I see a Grizzly bear in the back ground


Grizzly bear??? hahahah. I take it you mean the one that has a bit of a shadow on her... Yeah, I just put her in the flower room a few days ago. So now I have 5 plants in there, but only 4 lights. BUT, not too worry... heheheheh. I'm on my way to pick up another 400W light right now. I'll have it up and running tonight. So that will be a total of 5 400W HPS lights running in my flower room. Oh man, am I having fun??? YES I AM!!! heheheh.  I can't wait to get the new light in to my flower room. I am so friggin stoked right now!!! ok, I better go pick it up now. My girsl wake up in 45 minutes and I want to get it up and running as soon as they do.... See you all soon....


----------



## hardroc (Dec 17, 2009)

ahahahah hey man you're going 400w NUTS!!!!!!!!!! That's f-ing sweet dude, it's pretty damn addictive isn't it? (growing I mean) I constantly try to improve my stuff and always frigging with stuff. 
How much does 4 400's run ya in power?


----------



## snutter (Dec 18, 2009)

actually I'll have a total of 6 400W lights running. Unfortunately, I didn' realize the plug-in at the ballast is different than the cable-plug I have that for the light socket. This is the first time I've seen this problem. All my light sockets have the exact same type of 3-prong system. This ballast brand is Xtrasun, and it's a switchable ballast, meaning it will run 120V/240V as well as MH or HPS bulbs...

I was pretty pissed when I found this out tonight. I was really excited to power it up tonight. Oh well, I'll just have to make a trip back to my local grow store tomorrow and get the right cord... Good night y'all.


----------



## snutter (Dec 18, 2009)

sorry i forgot to mention power like you asked. Since I started growing, I've seen my power bill go up about 40 dollars a month. maybe even 50... That's an acceptable price to pay for doing what I love though. I never realized what an art there is to growing good weed, or the science behind it. It's really no where near as easy as I thought it would be...  It's my favorite hobby though, that's for sure!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 18, 2009)

snutter said:


> sorry i forgot to mention power like you asked. Since I started growing, I've seen my power bill go up about 40 dollars a month. maybe even 50... That's an acceptable price to pay for doing what I love though. I never realized what an art there is to growing good weed, or the science behind it. It's really no where near as easy as I thought it would be...  It's my favorite hobby though, that's for sure!


I hear ya, especialy now that it's winter and I get paid to stay home what better time eh?


----------



## hardroc (Dec 18, 2009)

hardroc said:


> I hear ya, especialy now that it's winter and I get paid to stay home what better time eh?


Oh yea...... $50 is a really cheap hobby lol, shitty about the cord, you'll have it up and running soon
peace out bro


----------



## snutter (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey all. I took some pics tonight and decided to go ahead and post. I basically tried to take a picture of each light I have and the plant under it. One of the pictures shows 4 of the 5 lights I have in the flower room. We just added the 5th light tonight, so I was pretty excited. I wish I had a panoramic view so that I could have captured all 5 of the lights and all 5 plants. 4 of the plants are over 5 weeks in flower, and one of them is 1 week in to flowering. I can't wait to harvest the 4 so that I can get some of my others out of the veg room and in to the flower room, and get my clones more room under my veg lights. Fun fun fun!!  I hope you like what you see.

-S


----------



## hardroc (Dec 18, 2009)

Man I love looking at your bushy bitches


----------



## spl1 (Dec 19, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## snutter (Dec 19, 2009)

So I've basically turned this in to my un-official grow journal it looks like...  Well that's cool with me. I'm just going to continually update this thread with my thoughts and pictures until I've harvested the 4 main girls in my grow room. Less than a month away, I believe. 

I suppose I will take this opportunity to throw out my specs:

Strain: White Rhino.
Medium: Hydrton Rocks.
Growing style: DWC!
Nutes: General Hydroponics Flora Micro and Flora Bloom using Lucas Formula.
Additives: Super Thrive during veg, Epsom Salt (magnesium sulfate) during Flower.
pH: 5.3 to 5.6 never above 5.8 or below 5.3
ppm: 800 to 1000 general range.
DWC reservoir size: 15 gallons filled to 12 with nutrient solution.
Feeding schedule: Fresh nutes after 12 gallons of fresh water has been added. usually takes 12 days to 2 weeks since they drink about a gallon of water a day.
Lights: 2- 60W full spectrum for clones; 1 - 400W Metal Halide for veg; 5 - 400W HPS in flower room.
Light Schedule: Clones - 24hr/day; Veg - 24hr/day; Flower - 12/12
Temps: 75 degrees lights on; 60 degrees lights off.
humidity: sitting perfectly in the normal range.
Size of grow rooms: Veg/clone room - 8' x 8'; Flower room - 8' x 16' (840 cubic ft. of space).
How long Veg'd: 2 months (I won't be veg'ing any longer than 5 weeks from now on. This strain has explosive growth, so long veg time is not necessary for a good harvest).
Expected harvest: 3lbs. But I am hoping to get 4lbs. out of these monster plants.
 
That's all I can think of at the moment. If there are any other specs any one would like to know, just ask and I'll add them. 

Also, obviously I don't mind people posting to this thread. In fact, I want to encourage it. Feel free to post all you want!!!

I added pics showing the door way in to my grow room and some ventilation since I haven't shown anything other than plant pics. As you can see, I have flexible ducting running to my rooms. I have fans connected to the ends of those via a 90 degree elbow duct. This ducting pulls fresh air from outside in to my veg and flower rooms. This helps with temp and humidity control. Right now I'm running perfect temps. In on pic you can see a rack with all my nutes and shit on it. If you look to the right you can see my filter. This is a can50 filter. It's rated at 420cfm (pretty large). I didn't want to take any chances on smells leaking out. I have absolutely no problems with smell what so ever. I have a centrifugal fan connected to the other end of the filter inside the flower room. It runs at 400cfm. Perfect. 

Take it easy everyone! More pics of the girls coming soon...
-S

PS
at the last second I decided to add a picture of my protege with a couple of the girls. hahahah. (just so I don't get any responses saying, "I can't believe you let some one in to see your grow!" I should tell you all this. He's my room mate, and my brother. He understands the rules of growing perfectly. I trust him...well I have too. heheh)

EDIT: I added a picture of my centrifugal fan.


----------



## snutter (Dec 19, 2009)

ok, as you read earlier I had a problem getting my newsest 400W HPS light running. I bought one off of craigslist. It was an xtrasun brand ballast. What I didn't realize at the time of buying is that xtrasun has a proprietary plug. It's not the normal plug we see. It's 3 pronged, but just like the 3 prongs you'd plug in to one of your walls at home...yet differrent enough that you can't go cutting a cord and attaching it. Luckily, my local grow store sales an adapter. I was able to stop by last night and pick one up. I made it home with 5 minutes to spare before my girls woke up for the night. I was so excited to get that light burning!

Well, the light is in, and working just fine. So I now have five 400W HPS lights burning in the flower room with one plant under each light. I am a happy grower!!!

It won't stay like this though. The new ballast I bought is switchable. I actually plan on adding it to my veg room and running another metal halide light. It will serve me better this way. I just needed it in the flower room for now until I get my 2 week plant system set up. I plan on pulling out 1 plant from the flower room every two weeks. That will be in my next grow journal.

Peace!

-S


----------



## hardroc (Dec 19, 2009)

snutter said:


> So I've basically turned this in to my un-official grow journal it looks like...  Well that's cool with me. I'm just going to continually update this thread with my thoughts and pictures until I've harvested the 4 main girls in my grow room. Less than a month away, I believe.
> 
> I suppose I will take this opportunity to throw out my specs:
> 
> ...


So you're not gonna veg that long anymore eh? I don't blame ya 5 weeks and the way you take care of those sexy bitches. They'll still come out smokealicious. 
Later bro


----------



## snutter (Dec 19, 2009)

hardroc said:


> So you're not gonna veg that long anymore eh? I don't blame ya 5 weeks and the way you take care of those sexy bitches. They'll still come out smokealicious.
> Later bro


i can get so much growth in 5 weeks that I don't see any need to go longer. I'm pretty sure that I'll get no less than 6 oz's a plant after a 5 week veg... Closer to 8 oz's is my hope. We'll see. I'm going to try and figure out what it takes to get 8oz's a plant and do that from now on...


----------



## snutter (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, here's tonight's pictures... Hope you like what you see!!!  I know I do!!

One of the pics shows a clone I have growing in the veg room. She just looks so pretty I have to take a picture. She's over 14 inches tall in less than 2 weeks. I get about 2 to 3 inches of growth both upwards and outwards a night. So yeah, 5 weeks should be just about right... heheheh.


----------



## spl1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Those are some very nice ladies you have going. I can't wait for the end for the final cut, lol


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

14" in less than 2 weeks!? GOD DAMN MAN!!!!!!!!!!!! Give me some of that jezus juice you got there lol
Just beautiful, need I say more?


----------



## snutter (Dec 20, 2009)

hardroc said:


> 14" in less than 2 weeks!? GOD DAMN MAN!!!!!!!!!!!! Give me some of that jezus juice you got there lol
> Just beautiful, need I say more?



Thanks my brutha!! Glad you dig what I'm doing!!! heheh.


Not that you don't know what you're doing!!! I've seen the pics of your grows!! Some damn fine looking weed you grow, my man!!!
heheh.

-S


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks alot, I wish I had pics of my 2nd and 3rd grows, they were only cfl grows but they were my best so far. This one is going pretty good, just stunted my growth with that damn fim, never again, I don't think I'm even gonna top next time, just lst without topping


----------



## jflo (Dec 21, 2009)

Are you gonna flush these ladies..if so when? the leaves are so dark green they must have loads of N in them

also...you mentioned you use the GH micro and bloom through both veg and flower( at an 8micro to 16bloom ratio i think you said right?)...but how do you know how much of each nute to add when you are between container flushes? I mean when you are just adding h20 and nutes daily to bring the ppm back to normal? 

thanks


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

jflo said:


> Are you gonna flush these ladies..if so when? the leaves are so dark green they must have loads of N in them
> 
> also...you mentioned you use the GH micro and bloom through both veg and flower( at an 8micro to 16bloom ratio i think you said right?)...but how do you know how much of each nute to add when you are between container flushes? I mean when you are just adding h20 and nutes daily to bring the ppm back to normal?
> 
> thanks


What I do is pretty simple. I don't give my girls a fresh batch of nutes until they've drank 12 gallons of fresh water, or until it's been 2 weeks, which ever comes first. Right now my girls are drinking about a gallon of water a day, so they get a fresh batch of nutes every 12 days. I don't think you'd let your nutes set for longer than 2 weeks without changing them out. So even if they haven't drank 12 gallons of fresh water in 2 weeks, I will change out my nutes then also....Some times I will wait as long as 16 days....

Hope that helps ya out.

-S

PS
I will definitely flush them 2 weeks prior to harvest.


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

jflo said:


> Are you gonna flush these ladies..if so when? the leaves are so dark green they must have loads of N in them
> 
> also...you mentioned you use the GH micro and bloom through both veg and flower( at an 8micro to 16bloom ratio i think you said right?)...but how do you know how much of each nute to add when you are between container flushes? I mean when you are just adding h20 and nutes daily to bring the ppm back to normal?
> 
> thanks


Just to make sure you understand, I do NOT add nutes daily. Only fresh water.

I mix up 12 gallons of water with the nutes. I use 8ml micro / gallon of water, and 16ml bloom / gallon of water.

Then I do like I said in the previous post. I wait for them to drink 12 gallons of water, or 2 weeks, which ever comes first, and then mix up a fresh batch for them again and start the cycle over.... I just wanted to clarify that I don't add nutes daily...


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

hardroc said:


> thanks alot, I wish I had pics of my 2nd and 3rd grows, they were only cfl grows but they were my best so far. This one is going pretty good, just stunted my growth with that damn fim, never again, I don't think I'm even gonna top next time, just lst without topping


I never realized that fim'ing could cause a stunted growth issue, but it makes sense. I've never really understood how to do it quite right any way. How are you supposed to remove just a portion of the growing node instead of topping??? I don't quite get it. hahah.

Well you know me, I don't do shit! heheheh. I just let the girls grow grow grow. I might train a top down if it grows too fast, but that's about it... I'm glad I have a strain that likes to bush out the way mine does...

yeah too bad no pics of your other grows... I would have liked to see them!!!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

yea, I really don't get fimming either, I did it right but it's a hit or miss really, and I missed, so......wasted time and plant energy


----------



## donnie189 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow man that's great! I been at this over 5yrs. and it always gets you stoned, but I sdtunt them or screw up somehow. It's difficult to get an answer for a question. I use any extra to help hungry people in 3rd world countries. Sad to say I have it all, 3 600w, 2 1000w, 400w plus T-5 and flourecents. I have 2 movers, 3 tents, many trays of all sizes, cloners and more. I even considered going to Oaksterdam college, cause it's time for product. I have lots of room, and privacy. I just seldom get any replies to my Threads. Still this is the best site I found. I always had mites or thrips till I bought a hand held streamer, it does great!! Planning to build a GH Aeroflo2 this week. Any support would be very appreciated.

Merry Christmas, Everybody!!

[email protected]


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

donnie189 said:


> Wow man that's great! I been at this over 5yrs. and it always gets you stoned, but I sdtunt them or screw up somehow. It's difficult to get an answer for a question. I use any extra to help hungry people in 3rd world countries. Sad to say I have it all, 3 600w, 2 1000w, 400w plus T-5 and flourecents. I have 2 movers, 3 tents, many trays of all sizes, cloners and more. I even considered going to Oaksterdam college, cause it's time for product. I have lots of room, and privacy. I just seldom get any replies to my Threads. Still this is the best site I found. I always had mites or thrips till I bought a hand held streamer, it does great!! Planning to build a GH Aeroflo2 this week. Any support would be very appreciated.
> 
> Merry Christmas, Everybody!!
> 
> [email protected]


Sorry to hear that you don't get any replies to your threads... Usually people here are happy and willing to help. It's a great community for the most part! 

Anyways, I will be happy to help you in any way that I can, and I will answer your questions to the best of my abilities. I'm sure that you are selling yourself short. In 5 years of growing, i bet you've turned out some quality pot. 

I have one request: Please do not type my screen name in messages to me on this thread (though you got it wrong, it's not "nutter" take another look. heheh). It makes it surfable via google or any other search engine and those links will point to the thread. Not every time, but some times.. I should have chosen a different user name here. I didn't think about it. And a few or my friends know me by this nick name. And even though they're my best buddies in the world (a couple of them I've know for over 25 years), I still do not let them know I grow. The number one rule, as we all know, is don't tell ANYONE! I know it's a hard rule to follow, we all do. But it's damn important. I doubt any one of my buddies will ever google my nick name, but you never know. So I now try to keep it out of messages.

take it easy and i look forward to hearing from you.

-S


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

also, if you want to donnie189, send me a friend request. I will be happy to accept it.


----------



## MrWannabe (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey snutter, nice work. I was doing a DWC for my first grow and had to end it unfortunately before I even switched to 12/12, the growth can be amazing. My question is how are you changing the water, do you use a pump, lift out the plant, was wondering cause my only issue with DWC was making changing the water more easy, perhaps the way I made my set up with 20 gal totes and net pots was more crude than what you did. Do you have the info on your set up like you gave to some folks earlier in the thread it would be helpful. Again very good job and nice thread.


----------



## snutter (Dec 22, 2009)

MrWannabe said:


> Hey snutter, nice work. I was doing a DWC for my first grow and had to end it unfortunately before I even switched to 12/12, the growth can be amazing. My question is how are you changing the water, do you use a pump, lift out the plant, was wondering cause my only issue with DWC was making changing the water more easy, perhaps the way I made my set up with 20 gal totes and net pots was more crude than what you did. Do you have the info on your set up like you gave to some folks earlier in the thread it would be helpful. Again very good job and nice thread.


really good question. after all this time, you're the first to ask. 

Any ways, here's what I do:

I just lift the lids up from the top of my reservoirs and turn them sideways a little bit. It'll rest there no problem and leave a open area. I have a pump with about 20 feet of 1/2" tubing connected to it. I put the pump in to the reservoir and the other end to my drain and pump out the used up nutes. While this is going on I mix up my new batch of nutes. by the time I'm done mixing up my new nutes the reservoir is empty. I have another pump with about 5 feet of 1/2" tubing on it and I use it to pump in my new nutes (i use 2 pumps because I'm too lazy to switch the tubing, hahah). totally simple.  Thanks for asking.

-S


----------



## snutter (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello all,

Tonight I needed to transplant a clone. I couldn't put it in a big reservoir yet, so I had to build another 5 gallon res for it. I decided to take pics of the process and post here and in my other thread about building 5 gallon res fast and cheap. I did this one in about 10 minutes. The whole process to having the clone under lights was about 30 minutes. I wanted to point out one picture. I think it's number 6. Check out the bubble action going on in the nutrient solution. Bad ass!! that should quiet any doubters a bit.  Also, all you can see for a light in the last picture is my 60W full spectrum light, but there is also a 400W metal halide higher up that you can't see in the pictures. 

basically I took a 6 gallon kitty litter bucket, washed it out, drilled a hole in it, and then ran tubing inside (it's clear tubing and hard to see). I then connected a T to the end of that and made my usual circle (the black tubing). I drilled my usual 3 small holes in to it and secured it to the bottom of my reservoir using air line holders (seen in my first picture). The air pump I use is a 20 gallon aquarium pump I bought at petco for $9.99. Like I said before, it costs less than $15 to make a reservoir like this. 

Hope you dig it. I will add pics of my plants either tomorrow or the next night. The buds are filling in nicely. I can't wait for them to start fillng in with true bud mass!!! Peace!

-S


----------



## snutter (Dec 22, 2009)

And by the way, I could grow that clone all the way through flower to harvest in this reservoir if i wanted. I won't do that because I'll have to add water more often than I do in my larger reservoirs. But, you can do it if any one out there is so inclined. no problem at all!!!


----------



## MrWannabe (Dec 22, 2009)

How many inches do you keep water level under your net pot, was wondering if a lot of air space between water and pot works better. What size net pot did you use by the way? I am gonna do DWC again for sure. Thanks.


----------



## Rjstoner (Dec 22, 2009)

nice gear! love the avatar pic RIP what strain is that if you dont mind me asking


----------



## snutter (Dec 22, 2009)

MrWannabe said:


> How many inches do you keep water level under your net pot, was wondering if a lot of air space between water and pot works better. What size net pot did you use by the way? I am gonna do DWC again for sure. Thanks.


I use 8 inch pots with 2 inch flanges at the top of them so that they sit well on top of the lid of the reservoir. No chance of them falling through. The water level covers about a 1/2" of the bottom of the pot at the most (when filled to 12 gallons), probably a bit less. But once the plant has drank some water it will drop below the bottom of the pot. But this seems to work out perfect. 



Rjstoner said:


> nice gear! love the avatar pic RIP what strain is that if you dont mind me asking


Thanks man! RIP Dimebag!

The strain is White Rhino. Thanks for stopping by guys (and gals if so..)


----------



## MrWannabe (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey S - is that 8" diameter? Ok so your water level is up quite high, good to know how your doing it. Did you sit the rockwool high in the net pot or deep into the hydroton? Just wondering cause most info says to have a decent amount of root length out of the water to just absorb the oxygen, seems your staying a little higher. Thanks S


----------



## snutter (Dec 22, 2009)

MrWannabe said:


> Hey S - is that 8" diameter? Ok so your water level is up quite high, good to know how your doing it. Did you sit the rockwool high in the net pot or deep into the hydroton? Just wondering cause most info says to have a decent amount of root length out of the water to just absorb the oxygen, seems your staying a little higher. Thanks S


Yeah, 8 inch diameter. Pretty large pot I know, but I've had problems with my plants falling over in smaller pots in the past due to so much weight from the colas.

as for placing my clones here's how I do it. First notice the pic I added. I let the clones roots get long enough that I can feed some of them through the bottom of the pot. then I fill it in a couple of inches with hydroton, place the plant on top of that, and then fill in the rest of the way with hydroton The remainig roots will sit here as well, but will eventually find the water within 2 or 3 days). I don't want my rockwool cube soaking up water any longer. If it does, you can have a problem with molding of the rock wool, which can very easily transfer to the stem!!!

That's how I do it. Hope this helps. As always, feel free to ask anything anytime. I'm happy to help as I can... 

PS EDIT: Notice the pot that I am putting the clone in is a small one. That's all i have at the moment, but needed to get this clone transplanted asap. I will move her to a big pot as soon as my local store gets more in...

PPS EDIT: I added another pic showing my root growth in one of the larger pots.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 22, 2009)

i didnt read through the whole post so sorry if i missed it.. but what strain is this?


----------



## hardroc (Dec 22, 2009)

white widow


----------



## snutter (Dec 22, 2009)

DontDoDrugs said:


> i didnt read through the whole post so sorry if i missed it.. but what strain is this?


Actually it's White Rhino. More powerful than white widow, I think...though some would disagree.. Either way, surf it up and read about it. It's definitely one of the most potent strains out there. It's an ass kicker.  heheh



hardroc said:


> white widow


Close, Hardroc..


----------



## snutter (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, it looks like I'm gonna have to build one more of my 5 gallon reservoirs. I have another clone that needs to be transplanted, so I'm going to make one more of them. I don't really mind though... They're fun to build and easy, and they work really well until I get them in to a big res. I need to take 3 clones tonight, and the one clone is in my cloning cooler. So I have to get it out of there to get my new clones in... I'll take a pic or two of my clones in there new res's after I'm done tonight. I'll also be updated the thread with new pics of my babies!!! They're looking delicious....yeah, that's a good word, DELICIOUS! 

Lots of work for tonight. Build the res, transfer the clone over. Cut 3 new clones. Top off 5 reservoirs in the flower room. And a nute change... woo hoo. that's should take a good hour maybe a little more.. Fun in the grow room....Gotta love it!!!


----------



## snutter (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, I had a big plans for transplanting a clone and taking 3 new clones tonight, but wasn't able to. The roots on my clone are not as long as I like them to be when I transplant. Looks like I'll have to wait another day. 2 at the most. No biggie. Was able to get the nute change done, and topped off all my reservoirs. Man, I'm always surprised by pH levels. For instance, tonight I measure them, they were at about 5.1 to 5.3. As soon as I top them off they jump right up to 5.4 to 5.6 exactly where I like to see them. This happens every day. I love it!!! I never have to pH up or down. I only use it when I'm mixing up a new batch of nutes, after that I never need to adjust my pH levels again. they stay solid as long as I keep my reservoirs filled to 12 gallons. That's pretty damn cool!!

I went ahead and took some pics even though it's only been 3 days since my last pics. Also, some people may notice that previous were labeled "49_days_flowering." this was incorrect, should have been 39 days. I'm at 42 days flowering now. Hope you enjoy the pics. I can't wait to harvest and take pics of the buds. I want you guys to see what the buds look like from these girls once fully developed and cured...

-S


----------



## snutter (Dec 23, 2009)

We took some KILLER pictures tonight. I'm going to upload them soon. Can't wait for you guys to seem them....So beautiful!!  Stand by...

-S


----------



## hardroc (Dec 23, 2009)

ahahahaha right on can't wait


----------



## snutter (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's tonight's picture update. One of them is a little washed out, and a couple could have been a little more in focus, but in general, they look great. You can really see the buds and the tri-choome production happening....They're glowing white!!!  you can also see that each plant has many colas... there are lower ones hidden, as well as other's that are behind the plants that aren't visible either. But you get the idea....

-S


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Dec 23, 2009)

Badass! Like to see them now!


----------



## snutter (Dec 23, 2009)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Badass! Like to see them now!


That's what they look like right now, bro!!!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!!!! (creams his pants) lol those are some nice looking White -RINO- lol, sorry about that budz, I shouldn't be answering your questions for ya. My bad. Man I wish you lived in Nova Scotia, Canada, I'd love to come try some of that DANK when finished.


----------



## snutter (Dec 25, 2009)

Christmas night update with pics. Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all had a very good and stoney Christmas!!!

-S

PS
I was just thinking they look like little mini christmas trees/buds... heheheh.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 26, 2009)

Man oh man, those are some beautiful bitches.
Merry Christmas man


----------



## snutter (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going to take some trichome pics (up close pictures) very soon. The buds are so friggin frosty and white with crystal it's really quite unbelievable. I think this is the best grow I've ever done with this strain.....I can't wait to show you those pics dude... heheh.


----------



## DanDenver303 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice work..


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking excellant snutter...kudos


----------



## thewinghunter (Dec 29, 2009)

snutter said:


> Well, i just left the flower room. We have 4 plants a little more than 1 month in to flowering. We counted on average 25 colas per plant. We have about 100 colas total, that could be easily seen. I LOVE DWC!!!
> 
> Is there any others of you getting this kind of growth? Or even better? I would love to hear about it and even see a pic or two.
> 
> ...


 
HWo do you get that bushy look.
i have ALL my light so close it couldnt get closer and they STILL strecth.,..


----------



## snutter (Dec 30, 2009)

thewinghunter said:


> HWo do you get that bushy look.
> i have ALL my light so close it couldnt get closer and they STILL strecth.,..


 
Well, probably the biggest part of it is the strain itself. White Rhino. It's known to grow bushy like this. And I too keep my lights as close as possible so as not to promote stretching.

I do NOT FIM, TOP, or do LST. This is how my plants grow from clone. 

If you'd like to try and get a more bushy look, I wouldn't suggest topping your plant. Instead, just bend the top over so that it's pointing down, and tie it off like that. This will promote all the lower growth to try and become "tops." You can do this 2 or 3 times if you want, but even once will improve the "bushiness" of your plants. 

I'd say give that a try. It will most definitely make your plant more bushy, with out the stress of topping. 

Good luck to you.

-S


----------



## snutter (Dec 31, 2009)

Quick little update today. They're nothing special, but they're neat. My brother's cell phone has a cool panoramic feature that allows you to start taking a picture, and then you keep moving the camera across the plants and it keeps taking pics. It takes like 4 or 5 pictures, and then it pastes them in to one panoramic picture. Unfortunately, it doesn't get a whole lot of the plants in the pictures, vertically...oh well.

I'll be putting up a bunch of close-up pics sunday or monday. You will NOT believe how frosted these colas are with trichomes. It's amazing. I don't think I've seen buds with so much friggin crystal (THC, trichomes, what ever you like to call it) in my life... UNBELIEVABLE. 

I wish the last really close up picture was better. The HPS light screws up the close pics like that one. I wish you could see how WHITE this bud actually is with trichomes. Like I said, I'll have some pics showing that here very soon...

Have a great and stoney New Years!!!

-S


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweet, can't wait to see up close of the buds bud lol


----------



## Michael Phelps (Dec 31, 2009)

Man those are def killer plants! You will def have to post how those turn out, yield and all, id plus rep you but it says i gotta spread some rep around first.

I have a bag seed in soil right now, 18 in tall, i would say it has a good 20 colas on it, i tried to count but its def to bushy to tell for sure.


----------



## snutter (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I come back from the coast after new years, and DISASTER!!! One of my girls fell over!!! aarrgghhhh...

The colas were so long, fat, thick, and full of moisture that she just couldn't handle it any longer... Luckily she wasn't like that for long. So, I tied her all up, and all is well. I hadn't noticed before, but there are buds on this plant that are larger in diameter than a coke can. much larger. I mean FAT!!!  I'm very happy with the way this grow is going.


----------



## snutter (Jan 4, 2010)

Now, tonight I went down to do a nute change and realized that I don't need to!!!! ah ha!!! I'm 7 days away from my projected cut date. 60 days of flowering... I started to really look closely at my girls, and yep, they are damn close to being ready. Nothing but water from here on out. I like that. It's so easy...heheh.

I'll get some pics up soon. And I promise I'll have nice pics of the fattest buds, the nicest trichome production, a big old bud pile, yield, all the shit... 

I did the calculation. If I get 1 gram per 1 watt of light, then I should get approximately 4.4 pounds of pot. However, I don't think I will hit this mark. I would love to see 4 pounds, but I think 3 will be more realistic. However, 3 pounds off of 4 plants.....I won't complain. 

See you all soon.

-S


----------



## hardroc (Jan 4, 2010)

Big as coke cans!? You are the man Snut. Sorry to hear about the ol' girl falling over, glad it wasn't bad and you could just string her back up.
I'm excited as fuck for you man, this is one hellova grow man. I really hope you get the gram/watt. If not, I don't think you'll be too pissed with 3p's lol
Can't wait to see the final product and weight/smoke report.
Rock on Snut rock on


----------



## jflo (Jan 4, 2010)

you tease..hehe


----------



## snutter (Jan 4, 2010)

I went out and bought me a hand held microscope today. I really like these things. it goes from 60x to 100x magnification, and was only $12.09 at my local radio shack. Very reasonable price. And, it's the best tool I've seen for figuring out when to harvest. It makes it so easy to see the trichomes. I like to harvest when I see clear, milky white, and burgundy trichomes. To me, this is the best time to cut them down. I think that at this point, they're as ripe as they can possibly get without going over. If you get brown trichomes, you've went too far and your crop is over white.

I'm looking forward to checking things out tonight. I might even be able to use this little scope to take a picture with. Maybe... I'm going to try tonight.

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello All,

Here's a quick update with a few pics. I'm getting very close to harvest time. I'm really excited. I have a camera coming soon too and then I'll be able to take very nice pics for you all to see.

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello all,

Well, today was the day to move a new plant in to the flower room. FINALLY!! I've been waiting for this day.... Anyways, check out this big old bushy bitch!!!  She's huge and she's gorgeous!!! I'm hoping for at least 14 oz's from this girl... We'll see...

-S


----------



## Lo'pan (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Snutter! Man I love your set up! I'm thinkin about heading to the store asap and get me some air line T's so I can toss those fuckin air stones! 

Couple of questions for ya. It looks like each plant has its own light. Is that correct? What size lights are you using?

I read your other thread about how you build your DWC but I didnt get how you change out your old water. You have such massive root balls on those plants it would be a total bitch to pick it up and put it in a new res. 

Major +++rep, btw!


----------



## Lo'pan (Jan 5, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well, today was the day to move a new plant in to the flower room. FINALLY!! I've been waiting for this day.... Anyways, check out this big old bushy bitch!!!  She's huge and she's gorgeous!!! I'm hoping for at least 14 oz's from this girl... We'll see...
> 
> -S


 
How long did you veg that beautiful lady?


----------



## snutter (Jan 5, 2010)

Lo'pan said:


> Hey Snutter! Man I love your set up! I'm thinkin about heading to the store asap and get me some air line T's so I can toss those fuckin air stones!
> 
> Couple of questions for ya. It looks like each plant has its own light. Is that correct? What size lights are you using?
> 
> ...


Hello LoPan....Hahaha. First off, Big trouble in little china is a KICK ASS movie!!! so great user name brother!!

I don't blame you for wanting to get rid of the airstones bro, I don't dig them either. I've NEVER had to replace an airline in one of my systems. They work forever with NO hassles!!!

Now, as far as changing out old nutes for new ones, that's easy. I lift the lid up, and slide it over just a little bit and let it rest on top of the tote. Then I use a pump to pump out the old nutes. While that pump is running, I have an empty tote that I fill up with 12 gallons of water and then mix in my new fresh batch of nutrients. Once the old nutes are done being pumped out, I switch the pump over and pump in the new nutes. Easy easy brutha!!!

And yes, each one of my plants has a dedicated light. Each light is 400W HPS. That's in my flower room. In my Veg room I run 1 400W Metal Halide. But, in about 2 weeks I'm going to have two 400W Metal Halide's running in the Veg room, and only four 400W HPS lights running in the flower room. After that, I won't make any more changes to my lighting. I think that will work perfectly for what I want to do....And what I plan on doing is having 1 plant come out of the flower room every 2 weeks and at the same time one plant going in to the flower room. I figure at the least I will be pulling 8 oz's every 2 weeks. Probably more though.

Hope this helps bro. 

-S


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 5, 2010)

Man those look awesome! def gonna be some good smoke! 

That plant you are puttinin the flower room is a huge bush to btw!


----------



## dam fiend (Jan 5, 2010)

Well done on the big bushy beast mate but nooo way are you gonna get 14oz off her, from my experience it would be about 9 of dried cured bud at a push. Still quite an achievement tho bro


----------



## snutter (Jan 6, 2010)

dam fiend said:


> Well done on the big bushy beast mate but nooo way are you gonna get 14oz off her, from my experience it would be about 9 of dried cured bud at a push. Still quite an achievement tho bro


Well, damn, burst my bubble, hahah.... I have a couple that were about the same size maybe a little smaller that are almost done flowering now, and I think I'm seeing around 10oz on them... But you could be right. heheheh. I might be "over-hoping" lol.

thanks for stopping by. I'll be posting the results of my current grow here. How much I get from each plant, and total. I have 4 plants that are about 1 week from harvest. I hope you stop back by to see the results..

-S


----------



## hardroc (Jan 6, 2010)

patiantly waiting.......................................................lol


----------



## spl1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Same Here, just waiting, lol


----------



## snutter (Jan 6, 2010)

hardroc said:


> patiantly waiting.......................................................lol





spl1 said:


> Same Here, just waiting, lol



Soon my brother's, soon.... heheh.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL man, I think I'm just as excited for you as you are lol


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 6, 2010)

u think you will get a nice crop with that many tops? i know i only try to have a few tops that way they are bigger and have less popcorn bud..


----------



## snutter (Jan 7, 2010)

swampgrower said:


> u think you will get a nice crop with that many tops? i know i only try to have a few tops that way they are bigger and have less popcorn bud..


Good question. I'm not totally sure. It's cool that you asked because I'm now experimenting with the next plant I bring in. I'm going to reduce the amount of tops and see how the buds turn out. Though I have no "popcorn" buds, I do see colas that are definitely smaller than others. So, I'm wondering if I got rid of some of them early on, will the others get even bigger??? I don't know, but I can't wait to try the idea out and learn. 

Thank you for replying!

-S


----------



## Lo'pan (Jan 7, 2010)

Brother you are the first cat that has caught on to the Lo'pan thing. I need to find me an avatar of that crusty bastard.

Man I cant wait to see your harvest man! Best of luck to you!


----------



## razoredge (Jan 7, 2010)

man I am still watching.. looking good. got a few Questions for you.. PMEd..


thanks again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2010)

Lo'pan said:


> Brother you are the first cat that has caught on to the Lo'pan thing. I need to find me an avatar of that crusty bastard.
> 
> Man I cant wait to see your harvest man! Best of luck to you!


 here you go! lol


----------



## RobMar (Jan 7, 2010)

nice but you should get rid of all that lower shit. It wont amount to much when dried.


----------



## snutter (Jan 7, 2010)

RobMar said:


> nice but you should get rid of all that lower shit. It wont amount to much when dried.


agreed. From now on I'll be doing that. I'm not going to do a full blown lolloping job on my girls (at least not to the extent I've seen some people do, which is way too much in my opinion), but I will be getting rid of a lot of the lower shit from now on...

Thanks for stopping by and checking the grow out...

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here you go! lol


KICK ASS brutha!! That's friggin awesome!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2010)

Ahahaha! By the way man, nice grow


----------



## snutter (Jan 7, 2010)

Lo'pan said:


> Brother you are the first cat that has caught on to the Lo'pan thing. I need to find me an avatar of that crusty bastard.
> 
> Man I cant wait to see your harvest man! Best of luck to you!



It's all in the reflexes!

hahah.

One of my favorite jack Burton quotes:
When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, and he looks you crooked in the eye and he asks you if ya paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that: "Have ya paid your dues, Jack?" "Yessir, the check is in the mail." 

hahahah. that movie rules!!!


----------



## jflo (Jan 7, 2010)

snutter said:


> agreed. From now on I'll be doing that. I'm not going to do a full blown lolloping job on my girls (at least not to the extent I've seen some people do, which is way too much in my opinion), but I will be getting rid of a lot of the lower shit from now on...
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and checking the grow out...
> 
> -S


pics pics pics!!! need more porn...hehe btw adding a vertical bulb or 4 would help turn that "popcorn" on the lower branches into kolas. its the horizontal placement of the lamps from above, and the canopy effect thats starving those lowers from buddin out. Don't hate em...just give more light hehe. cant wait to hear the yield


----------



## snutter (Jan 7, 2010)

jflo said:


> pics pics pics!!! need more porn...hehe btw adding a vertical bulb or 4 would help turn that "popcorn" on the lower branches into kolas. its the horizontal placement of the lamps from above, and the canopy effect thats starving those lowers from buddin out. Don't hate em...just give more light hehe. cant wait to hear the yield


 yeah man, that'd be great....but I'm already running over 2500 watts of light dude... I'm a little scared to add any more.. heheh.

I'll get some pics up tonight... Just got a new camera and can't wait to try i out...

Like I said, I have my hand held microscope now, so I'm just watching and waiting. as soon as I see some milky white and burgundy red (NOT brown) trichomes, I'll be harvesting

All the girls are on plain water now, and have been for a few days....no more nutes... I want these buds as clean and tasty as possible!!!

-S


----------



## jaymo4 (Jan 8, 2010)

looking great man, I can't wait to see your results, might switch my setup to DWC...


----------



## snutter (Jan 8, 2010)

jaymo4 said:


> looking great man, I can't wait to see your results, might switch my setup to DWC...


I wouldn't blame you one bit... It's easier than soil to control, in my opinion, and it seems like the results are better as well....at least as far as indoor growing goes. and you don't have to get rid of soil, just water. which is easier in my opinion.


----------



## snutter (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello all,

Well, I'm up to 58 days flowering. I've been watching the trichomes VERY closely. They are quite ripe....Nice big'ol stems with the mushroom on top, that we all love. As soon as see some milky white ones, and a few burgundy ones, I'll be harvesting.  Should be any day now, damnit... hahah. I might have mentioned this before, but my ladies are only drinking water now and loving it. 

Here's some pics I took last night but didn't get a chance to post.

see you all soon!

-S


----------



## DanDenver303 (Jan 9, 2010)

Your ladies are lookin very good. I'm jealous... I still got a month...lol


----------



## hardroc (Jan 9, 2010)

How tall are you girls? How much did they grow from veg?
Looking sweet man, I bet it's some hard not to chop now lol


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 9, 2010)

Man those look so good, keep it up snuter!


----------



## jflo (Jan 9, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well, I'm up to 58 days flowering. I've been watching the trichomes VERY closely. They are quite ripe....Nice big'ol stems with the mushroom on top, that we all love. As soon as see some milky white ones, and a few burgundy ones, I'll be harvesting.  Should be any day now, damnit... hahah. I might have mentioned this before, but my ladies are only drinking water now and loving it.
> 
> ...


----------



## snutter (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'll try to get a good close up picture of the fattest one tonight. The problem is, it's on the back of the plant, it's hard for me to get to that side of them nowadays....they've gotten so big. And the bud is VERY dense. I'm so happy...  This has been a very good grow. I need to get some good pics of the trichomes. Some of the buds almost look white in spots because the trichomes are so thick on them... It's truly an amazing site to behold.

A few more days.....aarrggghhh....it's so hard to wait. I'm so close. But I refuse to harvest early. Once you've gotten this far, what would be the point of not finishing to perfection?? heheheh.

I'll try to get some good pics up tonight..

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Friends and fellow growers. well for the last few days I've been promising to send out some pictures of my trichomes/flowers. well, I FINALLY I was able to take those pictures. And I'm happy to say that they turned out BEAUTIFUL!!! Now, I want to point out one thing. I was only able to take pics of the smaller "outside" buds. The buds that are directly under the lights are bigger, and have even more trichome production. but, it's harder to get a picture that shows the trichs and colors of the flowers off...I was able to get one big bud pic that looks pretty good though. And even that one is no where near as big as my biggest colas!!!

So, what do you all think???  I'm happy... heheheh.

I'm stoked that I was finally able to show you guys some pics that actually capture the color of my flowers and show off a little bit of the trichomes... 

Harvest won't be long now everyone...

-S

PS
Remember a few posts back when I was saying that they almost are frosted white looking because there is so much trichome production???? I really hope that you can see that when viewing these pics on this site. Because you can see it perfectly on the camera... *fingers crossed*


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 10, 2010)

beautiful. great job snutter. wish there was a smell transfer protocol for the net...


----------



## smokebros (Jan 10, 2010)

sooo sick !


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 10, 2010)

Ya looks really good Bro...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 10, 2010)

snutter said:


> So, what do you all think???  I'm happy... heheheh.
> 
> I'm stoked that I was finally able to show you guys some pics that actually capture the color of my flowers and show off a little bit of the trichomes...
> 
> ...


Man those are so resinous! Holly shit those are some good lookin ladys, one of those has gotta qualify for the high times centerfold shot.

Props bro!


----------



## Kdoe420 (Jan 10, 2010)

nice grow man...


----------



## snutter (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey all,

I know that people don't always take the time to check every message on every page of a thread, so I thought I'd post this again:

Strain: White Rhino.
Medium: Hydroton Rocks.
Growing style: DWC!
Nutes: General Hydroponics Flora Micro and Flora Bloom using Lucas Formula.
Additives: Super Thrive during veg, Epsom Salt (magnesium sulfate) during Flower.
pH: 5.3 to 5.6 never above 5.8 or below 5.3
ppm: 800 to 1200 general range.
DWC reservoir size: 18 gallons filled to 12 with nutrient solution.
Feeding schedule: Fresh nutes after 12 gallons of fresh water has been added. usually takes 12 days to 2 weeks since they drink about a gallon of water a day.
Lights: 2- 60W full spectrum for clones; 1 - 400W Metal Halide for veg; 5 - 400W HPS in flower room.
Light Schedule: Clones - 24hr/day; Veg - 24hr/day; Flower - 12/12
Temps: 75 degrees lights on; 60 degrees lights off.
humidity: sitting perfectly in the normal range right around 50% to 60%
Size of grow rooms: Veg/clone room - 8' x 8' x 8'; Flower room - 7' x 8' x 15' (840 cubic ft. of space).
How long Veg'd: 2 months (I won't be veg'ing any longer than 5 weeks from now on. This strain has explosive growth, so long veg time is not necessary for a good harvest).
Expected harvest: 3lbs. But I am hoping to get 4lbs. out of these monster plants. It's looking like it'll be closer to 3lbs, but that's super cool to me!!!

I've been asked these questions a few times, so I thought it would be a good idea to update it here again as well....

Be cool!

-S


----------



## pseudo judo (Jan 11, 2010)

Yo man, signed up so i could see these pics and im glad i did. I saw a DWC in a 15 gallon rubbish bin and it was no where near as big or bushy as this so i think the geometry of those tubs is perfect, not to high with plenty of space around the sides.

At the same time i think you could get fatter buds but i don't have enough experience to tell anything. A few factors that im sure you've considered; over crowding, co2, flower boosters and forcing solutions.

Definitely take the advice about the pop corn, either hang a vertical bulb or do a bit of lollypopping, i personally think the bulb is more your style as this set up seems to be about reducing labour somewhat but ive seen lollypopping push huge colas out the top. 

No matter what you choose i would suggest rotating the plants a quarter turn each day, this will help side lighting.

Also wanted to say that snuta has been really kind to everyone in this thread and ive totally appreciated that as i read every page of this thread.

Three cheers for my first post, definitely a worthy place to put it!

Hopefully i remember to come back and check out the yield.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn those sure are frosty  Nice grow ......curious on how much you'll be pulling off those monsters so I'll be waiting on updates just like everyone else...


----------



## laserbrn (Jan 11, 2010)

Those plants look REALLY good, I had no idea that White Rhino had that kind of potential. I might have to pick some of those up.

Did I see correctly that you have 4 plants under a 400w light and you think you're going to get 3-4 pounds? Did I miss something here?

Plants look really good brotha.


----------



## jflo (Jan 11, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hello Friends and fellow growers. well for the last few days I've been promising to send out some pictures of my trichomes/flowers. well, I FINALLY I was able to take those pictures. And I'm happy to say that they turned out BEAUTIFUL!!! Now, I want to point out one thing. I was only able to take pics of the smaller "outside" buds. The buds that are directly under the lights are bigger, and have even more trichome production. but, it's harder to get a picture that shows the trichs and colors of the flowers off...I was able to get one big bud pic that looks pretty good though. And even that one is no where near as big as my biggest colas!!!
> 
> So, what do you all think???  I'm happy... heheheh.
> 
> ...


wow...holy hash batman...nice friggin job snu**er. That is crazy iced out goodness! cant wai to hear the smoke report and yield.


----------



## zion666 (Jan 11, 2010)

SAFE SNUTTER.NICE PLANTS?HOWEVER I WOULD DELEAF SOME AS BY YOUR PICS YOU CAN CLEARLY C JUST THE TOPS ARE GETTING ALL THE LIGHT,AND HOW BUSHY YOUR STRAIN IS THERE IS NO LITE GETING DOWN MORE LITE POWER MATE 2 X400 OR 1600 N 400 OR 1000 REALLY PENETRATE THEM TO ACHIENE YOUR YIELD.I WOULD B DISSAPPOINTED IF I DIDNT PULL MIN15 PER PLANT


----------



## snutter (Jan 11, 2010)

laserbrn said:


> Those plants look REALLY good, I had no idea that White Rhino had that kind of potential. I might have to pick some of those up.
> 
> Did I see correctly that you have 4 plants under a 400w light and you think you're going to get 3-4 pounds? Did I miss something here?
> 
> Plants look really good brotha.





zion666 said:


> SAFE SNUTTER.NICE PLANTS?HOWEVER I WOULD DELEAF SOME AS BY YOUR PICS YOU CAN CLEARLY C JUST THE TOPS ARE GETTING ALL THE LIGHT,AND HOW BUSHY YOUR STRAIN IS THERE IS NO LITE GETING DOWN MORE LITE POWER MATE 2 X400 OR 1600 N 400 OR 1000 REALLY PENETRATE THEM TO ACHIENE YOUR YIELD.I WOULD B DISSAPPOINTED IF I DIDNT PULL MIN15 PER PLANT


Hi guys...to answer the question you both asked, no it's not just one 400W HPS light. I have FIVE 400W HPS lights in my flower room, and am hoping to get 3lb's from 4 plants. I don't know if I'll hit this mark or not....But, I have learned a lot from doing this grow by myself. The master grower that i lived with and learned from did a lot of things on his own while I was relegated to the BS work... 

I will be doing a full on grow journal thread after I move these 4 plants out and get my next plants in there (I already have 2 in there, off to the sides...it's crowded now). I will be doing a few things differently with them, which I will talk about in that thread....But, these things will all be to try and increase yield. I hope you guys will subscribe to that thread as well. I'll post a link to it on this thread once we've finished cutting, drying/curing, and weighing these plants to see what kind of yield i got. And of course I will be giving you all a very in depth smoke report.  heheh..

Take it easy everyone...see ya soon.

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 11, 2010)

pseudo judo said:


> Yo man, signed up so i could see these pics and im glad i did. I saw a DWC in a 15 gallon rubbish bin and it was no where near as big or bushy as this so i think the geometry of those tubs is perfect, not to high with plenty of space around the sides.
> 
> At the same time i think you could get fatter buds but i don't have enough experience to tell anything. A few factors that im sure you've considered; over crowding, co2, flower boosters and forcing solutions.
> 
> ...


hey psuedoj udo, thank you for stopping by and checking my grow out man!! I appreciate it. And thank you for the kind words, i appreciate them even more!

You have some very good advice here, and to tell you the truth I've been thinking a lot about a few of the things you mentioned.

I would love to get vertical tube lighting going, but I'm already above 2500 watts of light, and adding any more sorta scares me because of power consumption.. so I might try lollipoping... Or figure out some way to get more side lighting. Because one thing I'm sure of, I'm losing A LOT of potential bud from the underdevelopment of these side colas...

CO2 will be part of my next flowering phase. I will be talking about it when I start a new thread for the new plants that will be replacing these 4. 2 of them are already done veg'ing, 1 is very close to being ready to move in, and the other is not far off either... So, I'll be able to try a lot of new things. 

I don't know much about bloom boosters. I'm weary to try much more nutrient-wise than I am already doing. I see people adding bullshit to their plants in threads here, and then boom they have problems. What I'm doing is working quite well, and I don't have any problems....I like that.  But, i will do some hard core research / thread surfing / reading about bloom boosters and see what I think about it after that. But like I said, GH nutrients, super thrive, and epsom salt have served me well so far... I'm an open minded guy tho, so we'll see...

Again, thanks for stopping by. Your input (as well as everyone elses) is ALWAYS appreciated!!!

-S


----------



## hardroc (Jan 11, 2010)

Still here bro, the girls looking amazing. Will def check out the next one as well. I'm kinda curious about the changes.........


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Jan 11, 2010)

Do a Heath Robinson and stick some lights on the sides works for him he grows fuckin TREES


----------



## snutter (Jan 11, 2010)

zion666 said:


> SAFE SNUTTER.NICE PLANTS?HOWEVER I WOULD DELEAF SOME AS BY YOUR PICS YOU CAN CLEARLY C JUST THE TOPS ARE GETTING ALL THE LIGHT,AND HOW BUSHY YOUR STRAIN IS THERE IS NO LITE GETING DOWN MORE LITE POWER MATE 2 X400 OR 1600 N 400 OR 1000 REALLY PENETRATE THEM TO ACHIENE YOUR YIELD.I WOULD B DISSAPPOINTED IF I DIDNT PULL MIN15 PER PLANT


actually each plant has it's own 400W hps light above it. at the moment, I have five 400W lights in the flower room, but will be going back down to 4, and adding the other light to my veg room...

I will definitely take your advice about de-leafing my plants. I think you have a very solid point there dude! thanks.

When I lived with the master grower who taught me, I saw 16oz's come off of one plant, and it was not much bigger than a couple of mine. I'm hoping that 2 of the 4 yield close to that by themselves... But can't say for sure if they will.. Time will tell. I'm only a few days away from harvest. I will definitely report the final weight.

Thanks for the advice and stopping by.

-S


----------



## Illegal Smile (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks excellent! There must be some good genetics behind those seeds, where did they come from? Remember this though - most growers harvest too early and very few harvest too late. When you check trichs make sure you are taking samples from several locations from each plant and then sort of averaging those together to come up with percentage cloudy and amber. I like to wait for 25%+ amber. Congrats on what looks to be an epic grow!


----------



## jaymo4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow those are looking great dude, looking forward to hearing the final numbers and make sure you link your next journal here so I can follow! Im convinced to try DWC after my current grow


----------



## snutter (Jan 11, 2010)

Illegal Smile said:


> Looks excellent! There must be some good genetics behind those seeds, where did they come from? Remember this though - most growers harvest too early and very few harvest too late. When you check trichs make sure you are taking samples from several locations from each plant and then sort of averaging those together to come up with percentage cloudy and amber. I like to wait for 25%+ amber. Congrats on what looks to be an epic grow!


Hey illegal smile... So, the guy i learned from had this strain. He got it from a few clones from a friend of his. And I got my clones from my buddy (that i lived with and learned form).. So, I'm not at all sure where the seeds came from. But, I KNEW the genetics were spectacular from having lived with my buddy and growing this strain with him while living there. I don't see him very often any more, but the next time I do, I will ask if he knows where the strain originated.

And I hear ya on harvesting too soon. I will not make that mistake, but thank you very much for re-iterating that excellent advice (listen to what he has to say here people, he's correct!). Like you said, a lot of people do harvest too soon. I think that it gets hard to for people to wait, and they figure "close enough." Which is so untrue... No such thing as close enough. Anyways, I do understand what to look for in the trichomes before harvesting at the correct time. adding to what you said, I also like to see about 75% red hairs to 25% white hairs as well. That is also a good indicator. But trichome colors are the best indicator of ripe pot!!! 

Thanks for checking out my grow. I believe I will do even better on my next one.... Well, I am going to try hard, anyways. heheh.

Take it easy man!

-S


----------



## MrWannabe (Jan 11, 2010)

Just saying hi, nice work, we're all here still watching. That white rhino looks good to grow, hope that smoke hits hard, is it known as a heavy yielder?


----------



## jflo (Jan 11, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hey illegal smile... So, the guy i learned from had this strain. He got it from a few clones from a friend of his. And I got my clones from my buddy (that i lived with and learned form).. So, I'm not at all sure where the seeds came from. But, I KNEW the genetics were spectacular from having lived with my buddy and growing this strain with him while living there. I don't see him very often any more, but the next time I do, I will ask if he knows where the strain originated.
> 
> And I hear ya on harvesting too soon. I will not make that mistake, but thank you very much for re-iterating that excellent advice (listen to what he has to say here people, he's correct!). Like you said, a lot of people do harvest too soon. I think that it gets hard to for people to wait, and they figure "close enough." Which is so untrue... No such thing as close enough. Anyways, I do understand what to look for in the trichomes before harvesting at the correct time. adding to what you said, I also like to see about 75% red hairs to 25% white hairs as well. That is also a good indicator. But trichome colors are the best indicator of ripe pot!!!
> 
> ...


 "I believe I will do better on the next one..."listen to this fuggin guy ova here..HAHAHA

You killed it on this one dude! Killed It! I agree on the co2 addition though...thats a must and won't jack up your utilites.

Best thing about this grow I think is how straight forward you were with the dwc and the nutes. You didnt throw everything in the kitchen cupboard in there. just basic nutes and superthrive/ cal/mag. SIMPLE. Awesome! you should be sponsered by gen hydroponics to show you don't need the high dollar nutes to grow the dank.

Keep it up Homes!


----------



## snutter (Jan 11, 2010)

jflo said:


> "I believe I will do better on the next one..."listen to this fuggin guy ova here..HAHAHA
> 
> You killed it on this one dude! Killed It! I agree on the co2 addition though...thats a must and won't jack up your utilites.
> 
> ...


hahaha....lol... Ok everyone, I really didn't mean to sound as cocky as that does sound now that I read it. heheh. I just meant that with the addition of lollipoping, co2, and a couple other possible ideas, the whole grow will go better than this one. Honestly, I couldn't be more happier than I am. This crop turned out better than I could have hoped.

Also, thank you for mentioning the "simple" aspect. For anyone who's read my post on how I build my DWC reservoirs, or how I use my nutes and additives, then you know that I LOVE simple...  To me simple is good, as long as you can acheive good results from what you are doing, of course.

Good to see you stopping by, jflo! Thanks.

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 11, 2010)

MrWannabe said:


> Just saying hi, nice work, we're all here still watching. That white rhino looks good to grow, hope that smoke hits hard, is it known as a heavy yielder?


Yes, it is definitely a good yielder...I'd say medium dense, and thick buds. I don't know if it is actually known as a big yielder or not, but I am happy with the results.

I can tell you this. It is one of the most potent, if not THE MOST potent strains I have ever smoked. For some people, it's almost too powerful, if there is such a thing...lol. Seriously though, I do have a couple buddies that can't do more than a bong hit or two at the most and they're flyin... Any more than that, and they say it's just too much. and these guys are experienced stoners, heheh.  

Hell, who am I trying to kid, 2 bong hits and I'm plenty ripped enough myself...ha.


----------



## TheGreenThumbNewb (Jan 11, 2010)

Man... Those are some badass plants. Truly inspiring.


----------



## MrWannabe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeh man, me want me some white rhino


----------



## pseudo judo (Jan 12, 2010)

Dood the rhino messes me up too, 2 or 3 hits and im feeling the effects for most of the day. Super distinctive smell aswell, i know when i pick up some rhino!

My mate had white rhino dung for a banana plant, mmmm imagine white rhino skunk grown in white rhino dung. That shits gonna stink!!!!

my last post might have sounded a bit preachy so i wana say well done on the monster nugs and big up the simplicity!

dood you aint a rolemodel your a growmodel....


----------



## DRIPS420 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hate to be a secret admirer here....but first off dimebag is the king. Your grow was well read and informative....ive killed many bowls reading up on this one. Good job man!

So I got 2 gods gift that just went into flower.
Vegg'ed for 8 weeks and the stalks are like flippin broomsticks....in 5 gal DWC similar to you I have a digital 600w HPS with the EYE. I have been using the GH formula at about 2/3 strength to about 1200-1400 ppm I also use a bit of epsom and just a bit of grandma engys....(she just looked like she know what was happening) Im just curious what Im gonna harvest here....I have it tied to a screen and its canopy in like 50 tops of excelence covering 4x3 and measuring 30 inches at the moment....I have my cooltube about 18 inches off the tops...going to experiment with the height as heat isnt a concern..

First grow. here we go party time......

....I will be updating my post soon.....lost the stupid cable for the camera...waiting for a new one. 

Any insight appreciated.....

so....I hate to beat a dead horse and know you just harvested.....but im pretty sure mine will be relatively similar...with respect to size and light...... How close did you get to your harvest goal? Do you think?


----------



## snutter (Jan 13, 2010)

DRIPS420 said:


> Hate to be a secret admirer here....but first off dimebag is the king. Your grow was well read and informative....ive killed many bowls reading up on this one. Good job man!
> 
> So I got 2 gods gift that just went into flower.
> Vegg'ed for 8 weeks and the stalks are like flippin broomsticks....in 5 gal DWC similar to you I have a digital 600w HPS with the EYE. I have been using the GH formula at about 2/3 strength to about 1200-1400 ppm I also use a bit of epsom and just a bit of grandma engys....(she just looked like she know what was happening) Im just curious what Im gonna harvest here....I have it tied to a screen and its canopy in like 50 tops of excelence covering 4x3 and measuring 30 inches at the moment....I have my cooltube about 18 inches off the tops...going to experiment with the height as heat isnt a concern..
> ...


Hello Drips,

first off, hell yes! Dime was definitely the KING of metal!!! I still can't believe he's gone sometimes...such a tragedy, and a waste...

Well, it sounds like you have a pretty kick ass grow going there, man!!! When you get your new camera, go ahead and post some pics here if you want, I won't mind... Or stick a link here if you have one.. I'd definitely like to check it out.

I still haven't harvested yet. I'm so damn close, but still waiting patiently. I think a day maybe 2 more and I'm there!!! We'll see.  I will doing a finally posting here with pics, a smoke report, and a final tally on total weight harvested. So, keep an eye out, brutha. I'm glad to hear you've been diggin this thread!!!

-S


----------



## brockstone (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey starting a grow soon been reading alot own many books was wondering how to trim to get the most bushy plant possible. Hope you can guide alittle. Thanks much


----------



## Delt4spe4r (Jan 13, 2010)

please pm me your set up also, they look awsome


----------



## snutter (Jan 13, 2010)

brockstone said:


> Hey starting a grow soon been reading alot own many books was wondering how to trim to get the most bushy plant possible. Hope you can guide alittle. Thanks much


Hello and thanks for stopping by...

Well, I can suggest a couple techniques for you: LST for topping. I'd say just google either techniques and do a little reading. It'll probably be better explained that way.

I don't really use any techniques. My plants just seem to grow in to big bushes. It's genetics I suppose.  

I will say this; basically topping involves "cutting" or "topping" the main growing shoot. But, when you *cut* it, it stresses out the plant a bit. So, instead of cutting it off, just carefully fold it over until it is facing down, and tie it off like that . This will force the nodes below to become new tops, or main growing shoots (the one you bent over will also start to grow up towards the light again, of course). As the new tops grow, you can do it again... Hell, you can do it as many times as you want until you have as many "tops" as you want.  I do use this technique occasionally, and it works great! But if I do, I only tie off the one main growing shoot, and leave it at that..

-S


----------



## pseudo judo (Jan 14, 2010)

Cant wait to see how this has turned out!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 14, 2010)

Did ya chop yet? did ya did ya did ya? lol


----------



## snutter (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, we finally harvested our first plant of the crop...

I don't feel like putting up a bunch of pics tonight, but here's a couple of teasers. A big ass bud, and my brother (the goalie, heheh) holding it...

-S

More pics to come....of course!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 15, 2010)

How is it you don't have root rot problems? I'm just now trying dwc and I can only seem to get so far into veg then root rot and sickness follow. I see you keep your room temps 60 lights off and 75 lights on, is that all you don't have any issues that require hygrozyme or similar? Maybe my issue is my nutrients they are botanicare pure blend pro and it says it's organic based. It says ok for soil or hydro but maybe it's not suitable for dwc?

The only other thing that's different for me is 1kw bulbs. I do notice the 1k heats up the side of the tub even though the temp in the room isn't bad. Other folks using 1k's and tubs like this do use heat shields so I plan to add that, and I'm working on finding a chiller to go rdwc but until I get a chiller I can't add the heat of a pump.


----------



## snutter (Jan 15, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> How is it you don't have root rot problems? I'm just now trying dwc and I can only seem to get so far into veg then root rot and sickness follow. I see you keep your room temps 60 lights off and 75 lights on, is that all you don't have any issues that require hygrozyme or similar? Maybe my issue is my nutrients they are botanicare pure blend pro and it says it's organic based. It says ok for soil or hydro but maybe it's not suitable for dwc?
> 
> The only other thing that's different for me is 1kw bulbs. I do notice the 1k heats up the side of the tub even though the temp in the room isn't bad. Other folks using 1k's and tubs like this do use heat shields so I plan to add that, and I'm working on finding a chiller to go rdwc but until I get a chiller I can't add the heat of a pump.


Yeah man, i've never had a root rot problem...knock on wood..and hope I never will... And to answer your question; No, I don't use any sort of additives designed for controlling root rot like hygrozyme, h2o2, etc...

I think you hit the nail on the head dude. I think it's your organic nutes... I've read so many posts about root rot, and a LOT of it was because of organic nutes in a hydro system. I know they make organic nutes specifically for hydro, but i am NOT a fan of these products, and will never support them. I am a huge fan and supporter of General Hydroponics nutes...

Also, do you know what your reservoir temps are? If the nutrient solution gets too hot (above 75 degrees), this can also trigger root rot to happen. So, high res temps coupled with organic nutes sounds like it equals root rot... I'm sorry to hear that you're having that problem. I really do hope you're able to clear it up. If you can get pass this, I think you will become a big fan of DWC...

For the record I use General Hydro nutes (flora micro and flora bloom only, in conjunction with the lucas formula), super thrive during veg, and epsom salt during flower. That's it and that's all... And this seems to produce some good quality smoke!! 

-S


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 15, 2010)

that is some insane genetics

ive never seen a white rhyno with that much trichome production

great job!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW Snut, that's a HUGE COLA, they can't be all that big on the plant are they? Props on your grow bro, can't wait to see all the girls hung and dried.


----------



## snutter (Jan 15, 2010)

hardroc said:


> WOW Snut, that's a HUGE COLA, they can't be all that big on the plant are they? Props on your grow bro, can't wait to see all the girls hung and dried.



hahah... I wish they were all that big on the same plant... but alas, that was the only huge one. the rest are normal size. This plant was the "runt" of my garden. I had problems with it all the way through the grow, and it just did not take to flowering. That happens some times... it was just a weak plant. 

I learned a VERY big lesson with this plant as well. Even if you run a 400 watt bulb, if you put it in a small reflector (or hood, which is what I use), then the size of the plant will also be effected. I 3 different sizes of hood in my flower room. 2 very large, one medium and one small. You can definitely see a difference in bud production under different sized hoods.

Now, my 2 huge plants both have like 4 or 5 colas as big if not bigger than this one... In fact, I'll say bigger. Just friggin huge. I can't wait to get to them. They're still not quite ready yet though... 

 See ya'll soon..

-Snut


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 15, 2010)

snutter said:


> Yeah man, i've never had a root rot problem...knock on wood..and hope I never will... And to answer your question; No, I don't use any sort of additives designed for controlling root rot like hygrozyme, h2o2, etc...
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head dude. I think it's your organic nutes... I've read so many posts about root rot, and a LOT of it was because of organic nutes in a hydro system. I know they make organic nutes specifically for hydro, but i am NOT a fan of these products, and will never support them. I am a huge fan and supporter of General Hydroponics nutes...
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I'm not giving up I've seen the great growth up to a point anyway. I was just trying to experiment with what I had on hand and make my mistakes now vs later. I have new nutes on the way anyway.

I thought I might get away with it because my dwc cloner doesn't breed funk even when I ignore it too long I've never had one problem in months and I was using these same nutes.

But the cloner never heats up the water period and the flower room does occasionally at least so that must be it. Bad combo.


----------



## snutter (Jan 15, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Thanks man. I'm not giving up I've seen the great growth up to a point anyway. I was just trying to experiment with what I had on hand and make my mistakes now vs later.


Very wise!! I did the same thing with my first plant. Made my mistakes with it, and learned from there. It turned out to be the runt of my plants, and the one I harvested last night. But, I learned so much from that plant, that I really don't care that I will only get a few ounces out of it. The knowledge I gained from it on how to successfully grow DWC hydro was invaluable, and worth every bit of pot lost... 

My other plants are huge and healthy and will more than make up for the small loss I took with that plant.

Good luck to you OregonMeds. I think you're on a path to new experiences. DWC is a great way to grow, and the potential is such that it is worth it to give it a try, learn, go through the trial and error periods, and reap the rewards... I'm absolutely positive that a guy with your experience will quickly get your system dialed in and grow some kick ass weed!!!

If you ever have ANY questions, feel free to PM me with them. I've pretty much made most of the mistakes you can and I'm always happy to help.... If I can. I'll never bullshit you. If I don't know, I will tell you I don't know. I'll never spout off a raft of shit just to sound like I know what I'm talking about. That helps nobody!!

-S


----------



## spl1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ur killing us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 18, 2010)

his hand must be too cramped to type from all the clipping lol


----------



## snutter (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sorry guys... I know I know... I dieing too.. But they're just not ready yet. I read this website talking about white rhino, and one thing it talked about was to experience the full "whiteness" of this strain, you need to let it flower 10 weeks (though it can be harvested after 9)... that's 70 days, and today is day 68 so we're damn close... Plus, I'm still not seeing enough milky and amber trich's yet. There are a few here and there, but not quite enough yet. So, I'm doing my best to be patient....heheh.

-S

PS
here's the webpage I was talking about: http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/white_rhino.html


----------



## stevenr (Jan 18, 2010)

Holy cow, the hockey mask photo is unreal. Curling that would give you biceps!
Can I ask you to add some detail on your experience with the different sizes of hoods? Do you mean a smaller hood delivers more concentrated light, or a big one doesn't waste it in reflection? Or something else?
Wow man, you should be proud. Those plants came from a lot more than good equipment---You've got talent!


----------



## snutter (Jan 18, 2010)

stevenr said:


> Holy cow, the hockey mask photo is unreal. Curling that would give you biceps!
> Can I ask you to add some detail on your experience with the different sizes of hoods? Do you mean a smaller hood delivers more concentrated light, or a big one doesn't waste it in reflection? Or something else?
> Wow man, you should be proud. Those plants came from a lot more than good equipment---You've got talent!


Hi man...Thanks for stopping by and for the compliment. I'm still learning, but am getting the hang of it. It's the best hobby in the world, and I've enjoyed learning how to do it with good results.

Actually, the smaller the hood, the less light is dispersed "outward" and focuses more of the light straight down on the plant. This causes a lot less of the cola's to receive the light they need to produce good bud mass.

The hoods that I have that are larger let more light "all the way around" the plant...if that makes any sense. it covers more of the cola's and produces a lot more bud mass on each of them. My favorite hood size right now is 24"x24"x24"x24" it kicks ass and disperses the light perfectly. I only have one that size at the moment, but it definitely shows the difference in plant size, amount of colas, and bud mass per cola. It's a huge difference compared to one of my other hoods that is only 12"x20"x12"x20". The plant under it produced a bit less. I will soon have only the larger size hoods in my rooms. Just have to save up the $ to buy them first... heheh...

Take it easy man. And happy harvests to ya!!

-S


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 18, 2010)

Amazing thread. Learned quite a bit. Keep us posted. Subscribed. 

Very interested in hearing about your experience with different hoods, that in and of itself merits a thread. I have often searched for information about different sized hoods. 

I am currently using one 400 to grow 4 plants with relative success, but yours is incredible. I like your strategy. 

As far as hoods go, my room is 4x5 and 8 height, I am about to upgrade to 2 400w hps aircooled reflectors. I am currently looking at much smaller hoods that you describe, I DWC as well with the same style Rez's. I was hoping in that smaller size space, the smaller reflectors wouldnt be bad because they would direct it right over the rez's and keep light from spreading over the bulbs and filling unneccesary parts of the room... what do you think about two smaller air cooled hoods in a smaller size? Or should I spend the extra 30-50 to upgrade to larger reflectors and fill the roof of my room with glassed in hoods?

Thanks in advance.

And again amazing thread, cant weight to hear you yeild.


----------



## snutter (Jan 19, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Amazing thread. Learned quite a bit. Keep us posted. Subscribed.
> 
> Very interested in hearing about your experience with different hoods, that in and of itself merits a thread. I have often searched for information about different sized hoods.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest with you, I think in the long run you'll be much happier with the larger hoods. The light dispersion will help catch the outside colas, producing more bud for you. If you can afford it, pick up the larger ones now instead of finding out later that you wish you would have got them... If not, the smaller ones will work, but they won't catch the outside of the plants as well as you'd like with out having them raised up higher....Which will cause your colas to stretch more than you'd like as well...

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, the runt plant that I harvested finally dried out... It yielded close to 3 ounces, less than I hoped, but better than I thought. Like I said, this plant was a runt... I hoped to nurture her along, but she just wasn't strong enough to give me the bud I was hoping for. heheheh. That's ok. The other 3 will more than make up for her failure!! 

Anyways, looks like I might be harvesting a plant tonight... If not tonight, tomorrow for sure. In fact, tomorrow is day 70, so they'll all be coming down. The trich's are looking really good. almost right where I want them to be... Finger's crossed..

Now, for a smoke report:

Man, I'm baked. Hard!!! White Rhino has such an intense, deep, heavy, all over body high that it's almost narcotic. And that is exactly why I like it. I've always enjoyed indica's over sativa's for just this reason... As for taste, it's sweet and spicy...kind of like sugar mixed with pepper or something.. hahah, that's funny. Man, I am stoned...who the hell would mix sugar with pepper? 

-S

PS
lots and lots of pics will be coming very soon, I promise!!! I have some amazing colas to show you all!!!! Until then, I'll leave you with a pic of my double bubble...I love that bong!! Notice there's still smoke in the neck... I couldn't take down the whole carb, damnit...I thought my lungs were going to explode!!! heheh.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 19, 2010)

I laughed soo hard at sugar and pepper mixed... who the hell would mix pepper and sugar. haha 

Good to hear the good word about the smoke. Haven't grown White Rhino, if I did it'd be the Greenhouse Seeds version, sounds like you have your hands on some rare shit handed down through friends: thats the best. 

Nice bong as well. But you should clean it! Especially for that fresh tasting dankness your gonna be snapping through that slider. Use 91% Rubbing Alcohol and Dish washing detergent powder to make a sludge and shake the shit out of it- it'll act as an abrasive cleaner and scratch the resin off of every nook and cranny of your bong leaving it clean tasting and good looking! 

We clean our 18" kong and Phire Smoke-A-Phone weekly, our spoons less often- but still gotta have that head shop shine every once in a while


----------



## snutter (Jan 19, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I laughed soo hard at sugar and pepper mixed... who the hell would mix pepper and sugar. haha
> 
> Good to hear the good word about the smoke. Haven't grown White Rhino, if I did it'd be the Greenhouse Seeds version, sounds like you have your hands on some rare shit handed down through friends: thats the best.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice bro, but me and my buddies pride ourselves on dirty bongs... It's a badge of honor, and a bit of a competition... Who has the dirtiest most resined up bong. 

I have one that I keep clean. it's a smaller version of the one in the pic. And I'll be honest, I really don't notice that much of a difference in flavor. Of course, my tastes buds are pretty burned up a bit, cause I do have friends that tell me they can taste a big difference...

-S

PS
I am definitely lucky to have this strain. It's such a kick ass strain of white rhino. Good luck to you if you ever buy some WR seeds. I hope you get a really god strain as well!!!


----------



## pseudo judo (Jan 19, 2010)

Still looking forward to hearing the results. Dood you DESERVE a better bong, 
im poor as balls and this is what i hit, Although mine isnt as clean as in that picture lol





But yo youve obviously spent alot of money on your set up so this next bowl goes out to u bro!


----------



## snutter (Jan 19, 2010)

pseudo judo said:


> Still looking forward to hearing the results. Dood you DESERVE a better bong,
> im poor as balls and this is what i hit, Although mine isnt as clean as in that picture lol
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother!!! Appreciate it! And damn, man...Cool fuggin bong dude!!! I like it.

My double bubble is actually a pretty cool bong. It's got this cool percolator in the upper chamber for the 2ndary filter to the water. It actually delivers a pretty smooth hit and gets you hella stoned!!  But, shit man, it's like 20+ years old (well, actually the bong itself is not that old, we've been using the same type of bong since we were 16). They make some really cool bongs nowadays....Maybe it is time for me to upgrade. I'll check the "water-pipes" out the next time I'm at the head shop...heheh.

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all,

My plants are done, and ready to be harvested. They just went to sleep for the day. When they wake up tonight, I'll be there with my FISKAR's in hand (the BEST pruning scissors ever!).

Until then, here are a few pre-harvest pics I took this morning. Notice how white the colas are now (pure THC whiteness!!). I let them go the full 10 weeks flowering to insure that I got the full "White" Rhino effect. 

-S

PS
70 fuggin days flowering!!! sheesh... That was a hard stretch. Especially the last week, since you can actually harvest at week 9 and the pot is fine. But to get the full "white" effect, it's suggested to go the full 10 weeks.. Which of course, I always will!


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Jan 20, 2010)

B-e-a-utiful. Wow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

that's pretty fuckin' awesome dude and yup, I love my fiskars!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

I think if you let it go 11 weeks, the thc frost is gonna turn into diamonds heheheh


----------



## greensister (Jan 20, 2010)

My last grow outdoor grow, i had a plant i named chuck norris that had 25+ colas on it. That was the biggest producer i have ever grown. The rest had like 15 or so. FIM the fuck out of your FIM and LST it like it just slept with your mom!!!!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 20, 2010)

Truely nice work bro, those are some damn fine looking buds man. They looks sugary.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jan 20, 2010)

snutter 
420 TIME
*Stoner*




u are the shit ,keep doing it one love brotha


----------



## snutter (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the cool comments everyone. It's nice to hear. It's even better when we get results like this from all the hard work that WE ALL put in to our gardens!  I can't wait to get to cutting tonight. I'm stoked!!! 

I truly hope that each and everyone one of you are having as good as or even better results with your girls. If you have a grow journal going, make sure to let me know. I like watching other people's grows as well!!!

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to have to make sure to put a soda pop can up next to some of these colas to give you guys an idea of just how big they actually are. I have one or two monster colas that are bigger around than my arm... One of them folded over in sort of a tarded out way...It's really wierd. Then, the side of it started to bud OUT wards and got so damn fat that its just unreal... I will make sure to get some damn good pics!!

-S


----------



## MrWannabe (Jan 20, 2010)

love it, nice journal


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow props man! That looks amazing! cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Lo'pan (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW DJ! That Lady is a MONSTER! White Rhino is a great fuckin strain! Great flavor and a great high. I'm excited for you bro! My mouth started watering like an Ethiopian watchin a Sizzler commercial when I saw your latest pics! Good shit man!


----------



## snutter (Jan 22, 2010)

We're CHOP CHOP CHOPPIN away tonight. Some bad ass pics will be coming very soon.... Can't hardly believe the colas we're pulling down so far... I'm very happy... Except for that damn runt plant... Bastard bitch!!! heheh.

 

-S


----------



## hardroc (Jan 22, 2010)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see you reap your rewards man, happy clippin'


----------



## spl1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Can't wait until the pics Paul Bunyan


----------



## snutter (Jan 23, 2010)

We harvest the monster plant tomorrow, and all pics will then be posted. Sorry for the tease guys, but we're close. We decided to take one down a day, because I wanted to make sure that they were all perfectly ripe. It's amazing what a difference just one night can make. The monster plant will definitely be ready tomorrow night. Her trich's look just right now.  I named her, Mother Superior. What's funny is that she started out as the runt of the litter and then just friggin took over the grow. It's weird how this shit works, ya know... See ya'll soon...

-S


----------



## hardroc (Jan 23, 2010)

You're killing me here snut...............lol


----------



## snutter (Jan 23, 2010)

I decided to throw up a few teaser pics... I'll have bunches to put up real soon, but here's a few quick ones... 

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 23, 2010)

hardroc said:


> You're killing me here snut...............lol



hahahha... I'm sorry bro... I'm trying. It's taking like 5 hours a plant man... with 2 of us!!!! I have a hard time sitting in one spot for that long...heheh.

Tomorrow night, all pics will be up.

-S


----------



## hardroc (Jan 23, 2010)

man o man, that's some trimming time...........2 ppl 5 hours wow, must be alot of buds or your trimmin' to perfection. Prolly both huh lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2010)

hahaha! I never pictured you looking like this! lol funny shit dude


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 23, 2010)

snutter said:


> I decided to throw up a few teaser pics... I'll have bunches to put up real soon, but here's a few quick ones...
> 
> -S


Man i cant wait to see the finished products! They look tasty man, def keep us posted


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 23, 2010)

And those are def some monster colas bro!


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 23, 2010)

SWORD BUDSSSS!!!!!! hahaha get this man a sheath

good shit bro

hiesman


----------



## iloveit (Jan 23, 2010)

Im sure this has been asked & answered but Itll take me a while find so...
In order to achieve 25 colas per plant did you simply top them a number of times or did you use another method?
How long did you veg for?


----------



## spl1 (Jan 23, 2010)

iloveit said:


> Im sure this has been asked & answered but Itll take me a while find so...
> In order to achieve 25 colas per plant did you simply top them a number of times or did you use another method?
> How long did you veg for?


Here is a thread on the subject done quite well.

FIMming with M Blaze... A complete how to FIM guide.


----------



## bleedintears (Jan 23, 2010)

I just read that whole thread.
And wow
Cant wait for the harvest update.


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 23, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I know that people don't always take the time to check every message on every page of a thread, so I thought I'd post this again:
> 
> ...


 it would be cool if everyone did this


----------



## iloveit (Jan 24, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> it would be cool if everyone did this


Thanks That 5hit.


----------



## snutter (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, FINALLY.... We're done. We've harvested all 4 of the ladies, and I'm a happy man. I want to point out a few things that I learned from this grow that I think really added to my growing culture. It was one hell of a learning experience doing this on my own, with out the master grower there to help (the dude I lived with and learned from). He did all the important things, I always got stuck with the grunt work. I learned one thing for sure; he's still better than me. hahah. But I'll get there.

1) The master grower definitely used some techniques that I wasn't aware of. I saw him get from 8 to 12 oz's per plant, from plants the same size that mine were. Yet, I don't think I got more than 5 to 7 ounces each from the last 3 plants (maybe a bit more). The runt barely produced over 3 ounces... 

2) I did not do any topping, fimming, LST, or anything to my plants, I just let them grow. In order to increase my yields, I believe I will definitely need to use some of those techniques. I believe I will be lollipoping for sure, I may try SOG, and I will definitely be trimming out the bullshit shoots. They were a HUGE waste of energy, and did NOT produce much. I think that energy would have been better served for the main colas. Not to mention that amount of time trying to trim them. That took a lot of time. I don't want to trim bullshit like that ever again. heheh. NOT worth it!

3) Trimming/pruning... I realize now that my yield could have been so much better if I wouldn't have let such a huge canopy cover up so much area. The lower portions of the colas needed a lot more light. With a little work pruning, I could have provided that light, and I would have increased my yield quite a bit, I believe.

4) I will be using a new technique that I just learned. I don't know what it is called, but I am going to call it "Cola Pinching." Basically what you do is, while the plants are in Veg, you "Fake-Break" the main colas. You gently "pinch" them until you can feel the stock go soft, and the cola bend over like it's broken. You do this in 2 or 3 spots, and then tie it up straight and leave it alone. The plant will heal itself, and the stock will get very thick at the points where you "pinched" it. That thickness will transfer to bigger buds when you switch to flowering. But the stem must be completely healed before you switch over. 

5) I will call the master grower and try to learn what ever techniques he used to get such good yields compared to mine...I really wanted to avoid having to do this. I don't much care for the guy anymore. He's a sniveling pussy, dick-headed baby bitch!

6) My next flowering will include Co2.  And other techniques that I'll talk about in that thread.*

I wanted to point out something in one of the pics (it's pic #15). Basically, it's the plant after all the colas have been removed. Look at how much shit is still left there. I should have pruned that shit out. It was a waste of energy, and took up valuable lumens.. I won't let that happen again.* 

The first 2 pics are beautiful. I couldn't be happier with the Trichome production. I'm sad to say that I will not be hitting my 3lb goal. I was basing that off of what I saw when I lived with my teacher, and the amounts of weed I saw come off of his plants. I don't get it.... Mine were the same size as his, maybe a little bigger. yet I yielded about half as much as he does per plant! Oh well.. Live and grow and learn. Right? 

I want to say thank you to everyone who followed this grow. Thank you for your comments, and all of your support. I feel like I made some good friends on this site, and that's very cool! I'll be starting my new thread soon. I'll be listing all the new techniques that I'll be using, and supporting them with pictures. Especially the "cola pinching" technique. If it works as well as I've heard it does, maybe I can talk a few of you in to trying it too!!

Ok, now.... Bring on the comments. I hope to hear everyone's thoughts on this grow/harvest. 

I will have one last update with a final smoke report and a final harvest weight. I do believe I see a little less than 2lb's and hell man, who can be unhappy with that out of 4 plants??? Certainly not me man!!! Hehehe.

-S

PS
I will also paste a link to my next thread here so that you guys will be able to easily find it!

PPS
I wasn't able to get a picture that showed ALL of the harvest hanging in one frame. There are 3 rows of hanging colas, and the lines run about 10 feet long. It just wouldn't fit, so I just took pictures of sections. I tired to get a couple of all of them.. Hope you enjoy..


----------



## hardroc (Jan 24, 2010)

WOW bro, nice pull........sorry to hear you didn't get what you expected, next time bro. What you're talking about the (cola pinching) is called super cropping, I did that with my honey dew mom, that have going now, she's my best lst too.
Deff do the trim thing next time, I always do, that's a crazy amount of wasted energy in your last pic, that shoulda be cut right the F outta there.
Nice dence budz bro, wish I could smoke one with ya. 
Can't wait to see the next chapter........
-hardroc


----------



## razoredge (Jan 24, 2010)

nice man.. add that co2 and move the lights closer the the girls and i bet you can add a few zones per plant with some technique.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 24, 2010)

ahahahahaha, nice artwork there snut lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice.........................popcorn buds suck ass....but hey lesson learned....and you can make some killer hash with all those fluffy nugs.......


----------



## snutter (Jan 24, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Nice.........................popcorn buds suck ass....but hey lesson learned....and you can make some killer hash with all those fluffy nugs.......


Yes, popcorn buds are a nightmare to sit and manicure....and I had a LOT of them. hahah. manicuring all them added hours to my manicuring time...

I'm getting ready to order the bubble bags very soon. I'm surprised at the amount of left over cuttings. I should be able to get a very nice amount of hash. I'd be happy with anything over 3 or 4 grams worth!! Hell, I'll be happy no matter what, I'm sure! heheh.

Thanks for stopping by. I'm surprised that more people haven't commented. Where's everybody at??? You stoners... 

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh so Pretty...








Just trying the "embed" image function of the website. Never stuck a picture in like this before... It worked! Cool!!

-S


----------



## hardroc (Jan 24, 2010)

wow, nice and frosty, still quite a few white hairs on her at the top


----------



## jflo (Jan 24, 2010)

hardroc said:


> wow, nice and frosty, still quite a few white hairs on her at the top


So yer yield was al little lower than you hoped for...no biggie. YOUR NUGGZ LOOK FROSTY AND DANK AS SHIT!!!! yOU GOT THAT DOWN...RIGHT?! Yer girls looked happy as hell growing in there setup, you got quality out of it, and so now you just need to focus on yield right?! 
Co2 will go a long way, also if you switch to 1000w lamps you'd prolly be all set.

Either way 2 elbows off 4 plants is awesome. 

Haven't seen many plants more frosty than yours were in the last few pics so no one could talk shit...nice work dude.
btw..the technique you're talking about trying...do you mean supercropping?

THIS PIC STILL MAKES ME DROOL...FUCKIN REDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 24, 2010)

wow no co2 thats amazing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2010)

awesome bro! +rep for the greenthumb


----------



## snutter (Jan 24, 2010)

jflo said:


> So yer yield was al little lower than you hoped for...no biggie. YOUR NUGGZ LOOK FROSTY AND DANK AS SHIT!!!! yOU GOT THAT DOWN...RIGHT?! Yer girls looked happy as hell growing in there setup, you got quality out of it, and so now you just need to focus on yield right?!
> Co2 will go a long way, also if you switch to 1000w lamps you'd prolly be all set.
> 
> Either way 2 elbows off 4 plants is awesome.
> ...


Thanks for all your comments jflo. You are one cool dude. And thanks for keeping with the thread. I appreciate it. I'll let you know when the next thread is posted. Take it easy man.

Oh, and by the way. I love that picture too. So.....I submitted it to HIGH TIMES magazine. I really hope it makes it in. I'm sure they get a shit ton of entries, so my chances are probably slim to none. But I was thinking that if they take the time to check out my email and actually look at the picture, I just might have a chance... heheheh. Fingers crossed! 

Later Bro,
-S

PS
yes, I've now learned that the technique I was talking about is called super cropping. What do you think about it? Anyone else have any opinions???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah man, "supercropping" or pinching the tips is an awesome technique


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jan 24, 2010)

Yo snut the grow looks fantastic bro! Those pics look so frosty, probably gonna enjoy the smoke hella. 2 p's is still good though man, i mean probably well enough smoke for you to be good till your next grow, from what i read with all your trim i bet you will be able to get more then a few grams of bubble hash. I bet you will get a pretty good chunk, your plants were pretty harty! 

Congrats man!


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought this thread was a joke. WOW Those plants looks bigger than my whole grow lol. Repped.


----------



## snutter (Jan 25, 2010)

hardroc said:


> I hear ya, especialy now that it's winter and I get paid to stay home what better time eh?


Hey hardroc... I always meant to ask you about this. You posted it quite a while back. I was just wondering, how do you get paid to stay home in the winter? I want that job too!!! 

Peace, bro!

-S


----------



## hardroc (Jan 25, 2010)

ahahahah, it's called unemployment, I'm an Iron Worker, not much work in the winter, if there is, I just bank my hours and collect pogy


----------



## nater (Jan 25, 2010)

Cool grow! I can only hope to have plants as beautiful as that someday. I'm interested what the final weigh in is.


----------



## snutter (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has commented so far. I appreciate it! I thought there would be more, but that's cool. This has been a really great thread, and there has been more conversation here than I EVER expected. Thanks all!!!

-S


----------



## razoredge (Jan 25, 2010)

snutter you did good for your first grow on your own man.. think about it like this.. if you put the same amount of work or more with all that you learned and co2 you are going to get more weight next time. looks tasty


----------



## MrWannabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Yo S. Very very good grow. Like I had said earlier you have twisted my arm to start growing and using DWC again after following this thread. Also thanks for being so forth coming and putting a whole lot of time and effort into this thread, very cool of you, it was much appreciated, you passed on a load of good info. Peace out brotha all the best and yeh waiting on the final tally of the grow.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya man, trulely inspiring actually. I was in Walmart the other day looking a rubbermaid's, the g/f asked me why I was looking at them, and I told her I might go DWC in the near future. I figured ol' snut boy would lend a helping hand here and there. With some questions and what not.
Great grow bro


----------



## snutter (Jan 25, 2010)

razoredge said:


> snutter you did good for your first grow on your own man.. think about it like this.. if you put the same amount of work or more with all that you learned and co2 you are going to get more weight next time. looks tasty


Thanks Razor. I do feel pretty good about this grow. And yeah man, I have some good ideas on how to really improve my yield on this next one, so the learning curve is going one way only. Up!  Or wait a second, should that be down??? hahahah. I'm actually not sure. That's friggin funny man!!




MrWannabe said:


> Yo S. Very very good grow. Like I had said earlier you have twisted my arm to start growing and using DWC again after following this thread. Also thanks for being so forth coming and putting a whole lot of time and effort into this thread, very cool of you, it was much appreciated, you passed on a load of good info. Peace out brotha all the best and yeh waiting on the final tally of the grow.


That's awesome Mr. Wannabe!! I'm stoked that you decided to get back in to hydro, and that following this thread helped you make the decision. DWC rules, in my opinion. Keep me posted on the progress of your DWC grow. I definitely would like to follow it!!! Finall tally will be here in a few more days. Gotta let it cure slowly, ya know...  And I'm glad you liked the thread. I can promise you that I will put at least as much effort in to the next thread as well. I hope you follow it too. PEACE, Bro!



hardroc said:


> Ya man, trulely inspiring actually. I was in Walmart the other day looking a rubbermaid's, the g/f asked me why I was looking at them, and I told her I might go DWC in the near future. I figured ol' snut boy would lend a helping hand here and there. With some questions and what not.
> Great grow bro


hahahhah. That's awedome Hardroc. And hell yeah, brutha. You know you can count on me to answer any questions and help you out any way I can. Thanks again, dude!


Thanks to all 3 of you guys. You rule!

-S


----------



## vertise (Jan 25, 2010)

May have missed the post of the type of bud you grew. What is it btw. Looks sick. Happy smoking


----------



## vertise (Jan 25, 2010)

also what was your total yield


----------



## mrclue (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope to do great things like this one day!!!!


----------



## FileError404 (Jan 25, 2010)

Brilliant Job, snutter! I always failed with DWC but you got it down. 

When I grew with 400 watters I had the same "problem" with the lower growth. Top colas and secondary tops were big and rock hard while everything below turned to pain in the ass to trim, popcorn buds. The 400s just don't have the penetration needed for such deep canopies. I would either upgrade to bigger lights or grow more smaller plants but I think you mentioned already that you will veg shorter next time. Good thinking 

Hope you get the 2 p's, but either way enjoy the RHINO, (MedMan) I grew it before and loved it. 

And best luck next time around!


----------



## snutter (Jan 25, 2010)

vertise said:


> May have missed the post of the type of bud you grew. What is it btw. Looks sick. Happy smoking



Hell vertise. I grow White Rhino. It has a deep stone with a narcotic effect that I just love. 

As for final weight, I'm not sure yet. it's still curing. I'll know in about 5 more days and will post it. Check back around then, buddy.

Thanks for stopping by!

-S


----------



## spl1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great grow, I think these thread helped a lot of people out about DWC and lower wattage fixtures. +rep

I was reading you were thinking about maybe doing the lollipop trick or less veg time. I think the less veg time is your answer for the set up you have and wattage.

In my experience, (and I am no master, still learning every day) nice big green leaves make bigger buds, if you remove lower leaves it will not maintain chlorophyll. Without chlorophyll, you'll have no photosynthesis going on.
Plus it takes more N to maintain greener leaves, as we all know N will make a plant uptake more water = bigger buds.

Still a great grow bro, I can't wait until your next grow.


----------



## razoredge (Jan 27, 2010)

man post them pictures of that tasy fine weed you got enjoying life in jars.. man I am on that count down.. cant wait


----------



## wakenbake91 (Jan 27, 2010)

Another suggestion to the popcorn bud problem, is to do a dual harvest (harvest colas, and large buds and give the smaller ones a week or two to fatten up)


----------



## prebs (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow.. beautiful plants dude.. have a nice smoke with those babies


----------



## snutter (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello All,

As promised, one last post by me in this thread (well I'm sure I'll check back from time to time and end up posting, but you guys know what I mean..)

Well, the final weight came in at a little over 28 ounces of very dry, crispy killer bud, a little less than 4 ounces shy of 2 pounds. I'm very happy with this number. I've learned a lot about "guessing" the harvest.....Just grow, harvest, dry and be happy!!! heheh.

Of course, we've been smoking on the first harvested stuff, which I didn't cure as much as I did the last 3 plants that I harvested. And let me say that giving it the couple extra days to fully dry out and cure made all the difference in the world. 

The weed lights up and burns so hot and fast that you get a very thick smoke as you draw through the bong. This translates in to taste... which is still sweet, earthy, and spicy to me... The high is like I said. VERY intense, deep, mellow, lethargic, and narcotic. But, it's not for the beginning stoner, in my opinion. This is an intense high. I'm sure that every one of you out there would love it. If you're ever in Oregon, hit me up. If at all possible, we'll share a bowl or ten.. heheh. And drink many of the best beers the USA has to offer!!!!

take care everyone. Thank you very much for following this grow. I'll see you in the next one.

Here's the link: *https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/297611-snutters-2nd-grow-journal-lst.html#post3721215*

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 29, 2010)

I wanted to point out one last thing to everyone in case you didn't do the math.. 

My last 3 plants averaged *8 ounces each*.. if my damn runt plant would have done the same, I would have hit 2 lbs no problem. 

Still, the master grower (and he is a master at the art of growing, believe me) can hit 4 or 5 more ounces a plant than that. I'm still not sure how, and can't ask because I refuse to call him (don't really get along any more). hheheh. I'll figure it out in time!!!

-S


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 2, 2010)

Yo snutter, i think a half p a plant is hella legit, i mean in time you can possibly do more, but hey i think your off to an awesome start bro. Im just getting ready to clip clones, and do a sog along with flowering the 3 mothers, just to utilize the extra space we talked about.

If you could get back to me on the super thrive issue, im still unsure how much of this to use, i have an 8 gallon reservoir and i keep it between 6 and 6 1/2 gallons full of water. Also when cloning, im going to be using rockwool, after i soke them in water how often should i water the rockwool? Or should the initial soaking be good for them to root. If you could get back to me that would be sweet, peace bro!


----------



## MrWannabe (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome brotha, great yield and thanks for the read.


----------



## snutter (Feb 2, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yo snutter, i think a half p a plant is hella legit, i mean in time you can possibly do more, but hey i think your off to an awesome start bro. Im just getting ready to clip clones, and do a sog along with flowering the 3 mothers, just to utilize the extra space we talked about.
> 
> If you could get back to me on the super thrive issue, im still unsure how much of this to use, i have an 8 gallon reservoir and i keep it between 6 and 6 1/2 gallons full of water. Also when cloning, im going to be using rockwool, after i soke them in water how often should i water the rockwool? Or should the initial soaking be good for them to root. If you could get back to me that would be sweet, peace bro!


Hey MP, good to hear from you brother! I'll go ahead and just hit you up with a PM, cool? I'll send one to you in the next few hours and we can pick up our growing discussion where we left off...

I'm glad to hear that your grow is going well for you, dude! That's kick ass. I'm positive you are going to have kick ass results, just from the talks that we've had. You're doing shit right!!! 

-S


----------



## swampgrower (Feb 2, 2010)

who made that white rhino?


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 2, 2010)

I dont know if you have said this in the past but what strain is this, also great job on the plants they look delicious


----------



## snutter (Feb 3, 2010)

swampgrower said:


> who made that white rhino?


 I did!! Thanks for checking out my grow. Sounds like you liked what you saw...



IgrowUgrow said:


> I dont know if you have said this in the past but what strain is this, also great job on the plants they look delicious


It's White Rhino. If you go back a few pages, you can see all the specs of my grow. They're easy to find, I wrote them out in GREEN.  Thanks for the reply.

Take it easy.

-S


----------



## rebelstoner (Feb 21, 2010)

hey man any way you could tell me how you get 25 tops are you LST or what


----------



## CyberSecks (Feb 21, 2010)

what was the ending height of the plants ?
what a beautiful grow man post or pm me with that and what watt you were using and ill throw you some rep for sure.


----------



## dtp5150 (Feb 21, 2010)

to save the OP some time

he basically used GH nutrients, cloned white rhino, with 400watts per each plant, in a DWC, with NO topping or LST, and 2 months of VEG


----------



## sancho (Feb 22, 2010)

snutter said:


> I did!! Thanks for checking out my grow. Sounds like you liked what you saw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


killer grow!!! +rep! Im a newbe at 28 days 12/12, check em out, anyway nice grow S!


----------



## snutter (Feb 23, 2010)

dtp5150 said:


> to save the OP some time
> 
> he basically used GH nutrients, cloned white rhino, with 400watts per each plant, in a DWC, with NO topping or LST, and 2 months of VEG




Thank you. Looks like you read thru the thread pretty closely. All that info was in the specs, which was posted 3 times through out the thread..

I of course would have gladly replied to those guys, but I definitely appreciate you saving me the energy!!!

-S


----------



## HAMandCHEEZ4life (Feb 23, 2010)

i really like your simple dwc setup, but im wondering...if i used say 4x1000 watters, would i need to figure out some sort of way to chill the reservoirs? im gravitating back to hydro and thinking of giving dwc a try..im used to just basic e&f and soil. i just dont get how i would chill multiple reservoirs.


----------



## snutter (Feb 24, 2010)

HAMandCHEEZ4life said:


> i really like your simple dwc setup, but im wondering...if i used say 4x1000 watters, would i need to figure out some sort of way to chill the reservoirs? im gravitating back to hydro and thinking of giving dwc a try..im used to just basic e&f and soil. i just dont get how i would chill multiple reservoirs.


As long as your room temps don't get out of control, then I don't think your reservoir temps will either. In general, I believe the temp of the reservoirs stay fairly close to room temp (I'm not saying all reservoirs, just the ones like I make) . My room temps never get above 78 degrees, and what from what I've noticed my reservoir temps are usually around 60 to 65 degrees, never any warmer.

I think you'll be ok as long as you keep the room temperature under control, which I'm sure you will since it's a very important part of growing. 

-S


----------



## sancho (Feb 24, 2010)

HAMandCHEEZ4life said:


> i really like your simple dwc setup, but im wondering...if i used say 4x1000 watters, would i need to figure out some sort of way to chill the reservoirs? im gravitating back to hydro and thinking of giving dwc a try..im used to just basic e&f and soil. i just dont get how i would chill multiple reservoirs.


I agree with snutter on if your room temp is good then your res temp should be good as well without chillers but if you like or have to run a hotter grow you can cool multiple res down with 1 chiller using cool coils, Have your chiller cool a large res that pumps cold water tru copper coils that sit in your grow res. Its better than your nute mix run tru your chiller. checkout hydro inovations, they sell em or you can DIY, Hope this helps


----------



## snutter (Mar 14, 2010)

Really cool idea sancho!!!

This is similar to what home-brewers do when they want to cool down there wort.. Kind of the same principal.

Thanks for the good idea!

-S



sancho said:


> I agree with snutter on if your room temp is good then your res temp should be good as well without chillers but if you like or have to run a hotter grow you can cool multiple res down with 1 chiller using cool coils, Have your chiller cool a large res that pumps cold water tru copper coils that sit in your grow res. Its better than your nute mix run tru your chiller. checkout hydro inovations, they sell em or you can DIY, Hope this helps


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Mar 14, 2010)

snutter said:


> Well, i just left the flower room. We have 4 plants a little more than 1 month in to flowering. We counted on average 25 colas per plant. We have about 100 colas total, that could be easily seen. I LOVE DWC!!!
> 
> Is there any others of you getting this kind of growth? Or even better? I would love to hear about it and even see a pic or two.
> 
> ...


I LOVE DWC TOO!!!!  GREAT JOB DUDE


----------



## marijuananation (Mar 15, 2010)

snutter said:


> Is there any others of you getting this kind of growth? Or even better? I would love to hear about it and even see a pic or two.
> 
> I attached a couple pics. The first one is pre-flowering and the other two are 1 month in to flower. I hope you like.
> 
> Take it easy all. And as always, happy huge harvests to you!!!


*This is my 400 watt HPS grow, inside of a fridge. LST'D. 
MY CURRENT GROW !!
Check my signature for a link: full description !!
Over 100 Bud-Sites and growing, one plant !!
Still in VEG for another 2-3 weeks !!*


----------

